# Creepy comments...



## DamseLinDistresS

I'm just starting my night and I get a ping from a restaurant a few minutes away from where I live. As I'm turning into the parking lot I see a couple standing there looking at their phone.

***My name has been changed due to privacy.

Pax 1 (guy): Lorraine, we need to talk.
Me: What do you mean?
Pax1: You have some guys seriously creeping up on you.
Pax2 (girl): While we were waiting on you, we read some of your comments that people left you.
Pax1: But first I just have to ask where are you from?
Me: Is it my accent?
Pax1: Yeah, it sounds...
Me: Eastern European?
Pax1: Yes it does! Well, there you go this is why guys be creeping up on your comments. Do you not read them?
Me: Oh, haha. Yes, I do read them most of the times. Are they really that bad?
Pax1: Is it okay if I read them to you?
Me: Hmm, sure.
Pax1: (Starts reading some of these comments in a creepy voice tone)
Pax2: Wow babe that sounds really creepy!
Me: Omfg Haha, it sure does but when you say them the way you do (with that voice) that's a whole new level of creepiness.
Pax1: Hahaha, you're right maybe it's just me...us who think these are creepy.
Me: I don't think it's just you but I never really thought about them that much, maybe I just over read them without much hesitation.

He then started to try to guess who these comments could have belong to. His descriptions were just as funny as his already creepy tone of voice when reading them.

...lonely,desperate, virgin, bald middle age old men, etc were just some of his descriptions.

We all started to laugh at these descriptions and he was really surprised when I told him whose those comments must of came from. They were almost opposite of the type of guys he described.

I never really paid much attention to these comments I've been getting. And this was a first for me that a pax started reading my comments back to me. It was hilarious, uncomfortable, and a little cringe worthy to say the least. Have you guys ever had a pax read your comments back to you? If so how did it made you feel? I know there are threads out there with all kinds of funny and weird comments left by pax's. Below are just some of the (creepy) comments my pax read to me on this trip.


----------



## Cableguynoe

creepy couple


----------



## Jbrow104

Ive only received 6 comments on over 500 rides. None have addressed my appearance. One guy did say I was a great "intraconversationalist". I don't think your comments are particularly creepy. Especially the last one where it's the guys first uber. He was just pleasantly surprised to find uber driver's were not all psychotic middle aged men.

Ok the aching heart one is kind of creepy


----------



## backcountryrez

I'm sorry, I hope you don't get the pax again who seems to not know how to use "would have" as opposed to "would of".


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

Jbrow104 said:


> Ive only received 6 comments on over 500 rides. None have addressed my appearance. One guy did say I was a great "intraconversationalist". I don't think your comments are particularly creepy. Especially the last one where it's the guys first uber. He was just pleasantly surprised to find uber driver's were not all psychotic middle aged men.
> 
> Ok the aching heart one is kind of creepy


I've done about 1,500 rides, so you'll eventually get there lol. A lot of my comments are regarding my appearance  The third one, the bottom part is not creepy just the way the screenshot was cut off. I added one more (last one at the end).



Cableguynoe said:


> creepy couple


They were actually a fun couple but maybe a little strange lol.


----------



## Jbrow104

Yeah, I didn't see the one about becoming what I assume is a man's wife. That is a bit disturbing and from this month. Stay safe.


----------



## Shaunizzle42

A lot of desperate Uber riders out there!


----------



## wk1102

I feel for you, I get them too...


----------



## backcountryrez

wk1102, I'm curious to know what kind of "help" you would be thanked for, considering you were also thanked for wearing pants.


----------



## wk1102

backcountryrez said:


> wk1102, I'm curious to know what kind of "help" you would be thanked for, considering you were also thanked for wearing pants.


Creepy right?


----------



## goneubering

backcountryrez said:


> wk1102, I'm curious to know what kind of "help" you would be thanked for, considering you were also thanked for wearing pants.


I wear pants every day but have gotten zero compliments for that!!



DamseLinDistresS said:


> I'm just starting my night and I get a ping from a restaurant a few minutes away from where I live. As I'm turning into the parking lot I see a couple standing there looking at their phone.
> 
> ***My name has been changed due to privacy.
> 
> Pax 1 (guy): Lorraine, we need to talk.
> Me: What do you mean?
> Pax1: You have some guys seriously creeping up on you.
> Pax2 (girl): While we were waiting on you, we read some of your comments that people left you.
> Pax1: But first I just have to ask where are you from?
> Me: Is it my accent?
> Pax1: Yeah, it sounds...
> Me: Eastern European?
> Pax1: Yes it does! Well, there you go this is why guys be creeping up on your comments. Do you not read them?
> Me: Oh, haha. Yes, I do read them most of the times. Are they really that bad?
> Pax1: Is it okay if I read them to you?
> Me: Hmm, sure.
> Pax1: (Starts reading some of these comments in a creepy voice tone)
> Pax2: Wow babe that sounds really creepy!
> Me: Omfg Haha, it sure does but when you say them the way you do (with that voice) that's a whole new level of creepiness.
> Pax1: Hahaha, you're right maybe it's just me...us who think these are creepy.
> Me: I don't think it's just you but I never really thought about them that much, maybe I just over read them without much hesitation.
> 
> He then started to try to guess who these comments could have belong to. His descriptions were just as funny as his already creepy tone of voice when reading them.
> 
> ...lonely,desperate, virgin, bald middle age old men, etc were just some of his descriptions.
> 
> We all started to laugh at these descriptions and he was really surprised when I told him whose those comments must of came from. They were almost opposite of the type of guys he described.
> 
> I never really paid much attention to these comments I've been getting. And this was a first for me that a pax started reading my comments back to me. It was hilarious, uncomfortable, and a little cringe worthy to say the least. Have you guys ever had a pax reading your comments back to you? If so how did it made you feel? I know there are threads out there with all kinds of funny and weird comments left by pax's. Below are just some of the (creepy) comments my pax read to me on this trip.
> View attachment 157142
> 
> View attachment 157143
> 
> 
> View attachment 157145
> 
> View attachment 157157


"New obsession." You need to be careful about that guy except you might not even know who that was.


----------



## wk1102

goneubering said:


> I wear pants every day but have gotten zero compliments for that!!


Try not wearing pants for a while, people take too much for granted.

Apparemtly, I either have no package or a nice package :/


----------



## goneubering

DamseLinDistresS said:


> View attachment 157142
> 
> View attachment 157143
> 
> 
> View attachment 157145
> 
> View attachment 157157


You're a Marine with a Russian accent?


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

goneubering said:


> You're a Marine with a Russian accent?


Oh, stop it


----------



## supra_driven

I didn't realize people could see those comments. It makes me cringe a little.


----------



## NHDriver

wk1102 said:


> I feel for you, I get them too...
> View attachment 157167
> View attachment 157168
> View attachment 157169


LOL @ wearing your pants... haha,, repeat rider you picked up pantless before?


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

NHDriver said:


> LOL @ wearing your pants... haha,, repeat rider you picked up pantless before?


My guess is he was wearing shorts before. Some people get nervous/uneasy seeing a grown man with hairy legs and be like  especially if the shorts are too small (short, shorts) but I could be wrong


----------



## NHDriver

I rock a banana hammock on late nite weekends. But I manscape so its all good.


----------



## wk1102

DamseLinDistresS said:


> My guess is he was wearing shorts before. Some people get nervous/uneasy seeing a grown man with hairy legs and be like  especially if the shorts are too small (short, shorts) but I could be wrong


I'm on South Fl, shorts and flip flops are a part of life. 


NHDriver said:


> LOL @ wearing your pants... haha,, repeat rider you picked up pantless before?


No, never saw her before.

She was going to the beach, he had a fun ride. As we got close she was feeling uneasy about going to the beach alone. I told her I'd go with but I have on pants (jeans) Then I said something like i dont usually wear pants during the day time, meaning I usually wear shorts. We had a good laugh.


----------



## FrostyAZ

What we do know is that over the past few days SadUber is MIM (missing in Minneapolis). Maybe he's secretly migrated to San Diego. Could it be him who's leaving fantasy comments while riding with DamseLinDistresS? Does he like video games? Stranger things have happened...


----------



## backcountryrez

As much as SadUber posts anecdotes about the experiences he's had as a driver...I'm still waiting for the one where he, as a passenger, offered a driver $200 to play said video game at his house.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I'm just starting my night and I get a ping from a restaurant a few minutes away from where I live. As I'm turning into the parking lot I see a couple standing there looking at their phone.
> 
> ***My name has been changed due to privacy.
> 
> Pax 1 (guy): Lorraine, we need to talk.
> Me: What do you mean?
> Pax1: You have some guys seriously creeping up on you.
> Pax2 (girl): While we were waiting on you, we read some of your comments that people left you.
> Pax1: But first I just have to ask where are you from?
> Me: Is it my accent?
> Pax1: Yeah, it sounds...
> Me: Eastern European?
> Pax1: Yes it does! Well, there you go this is why guys be creeping up on your comments. Do you not read them?
> Me: Oh, haha. Yes, I do read them most of the times. Are they really that bad?
> Pax1: Is it okay if I read them to you?
> Me: Hmm, sure.
> Pax1: (Starts reading some of these comments in a creepy voice tone)
> Pax2: Wow babe that sounds really creepy!
> Me: Omfg Haha, it sure does but when you say them the way you do (with that voice) that's a whole new level of creepiness.
> Pax1: Hahaha, you're right maybe it's just me...us who think these are creepy.
> Me: I don't think it's just you but I never really thought about them that much, maybe I just over read them without much hesitation.
> 
> He then started to try to guess who these comments could have belong to. His descriptions were just as funny as his already creepy tone of voice when reading them.
> 
> ...lonely,desperate, virgin, bald middle age old men, etc were just some of his descriptions.
> 
> We all started to laugh at these descriptions and he was really surprised when I told him whose those comments must of came from. They were almost opposite of the type of guys he described.
> 
> I never really paid much attention to these comments I've been getting. And this was a first for me that a pax started reading my comments back to me. It was hilarious, uncomfortable, and a little cringe worthy to say the least. Have you guys ever had a pax read your comments back to you? If so how did it made you feel? I know there are threads out there with all kinds of funny and weird comments left by pax's. Below are just some of the (creepy) comments my pax read to me on this trip.
> View attachment 157142
> 
> View attachment 157180
> 
> 
> View attachment 157178
> 
> View attachment 157157


Almost sounds like our forum member SadUber was one of your pax recently.



FrostyAZ said:


> What we do know is that over the past few days SadUber is MIM (missing in Minneapolis). Maybe he's secretly migrated to San Diego. Could it be him who's leaving fantasy comments while riding with DamseLinDistresS? Does he like video games? Stranger things have happened...


I swear I did not read any posts other then OP's original. It's funny how SadUber was the first thought for a couple of us.


----------



## goneubering

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Oh, stop it


Aren't you the lady who said she was a Marine or do I have you mixed up with someone else?


----------



## MadTownUberD

At least you didn't get this line, Lorraine:


----------



## JoeD16

I would hate to be an attractive female and deal with this attention, although some like it


----------



## Scott Thatcher

I've only gotten 1 note after 157 rides


----------



## MattChance

Do you request ratings or reviews from passengers, or have a sign asking for them DamseLinDistresS? Or were are these all spontaneous?


----------



## SEAL Team 5

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I'm just starting my night and I get a ping from a restaurant a few minutes away from where I live. As I'm turning into the parking lot I see a couple standing there looking at their phone.
> 
> ***My name has been changed due to privacy.
> 
> Pax 1 (guy): Lorraine, we need to talk.
> Me: What do you mean?
> Pax1: You have some guys seriously creeping up on you.
> Pax2 (girl): While we were waiting on you, we read some of your comments that people left you.
> Pax1: But first I just have to ask where are you from?
> Me: Is it my accent?
> Pax1: Yeah, it sounds...
> Me: Eastern European?
> Pax1: Yes it does! Well, there you go this is why guys be creeping up on your comments. Do you not read them?
> Me: Oh, haha. Yes, I do read them most of the times. Are they really that bad?
> Pax1: Is it okay if I read them to you?
> Me: Hmm, sure.
> Pax1: (Starts reading some of these comments in a creepy voice tone)
> Pax2: Wow babe that sounds really creepy!
> Me: Omfg Haha, it sure does but when you say them the way you do (with that voice) that's a whole new level of creepiness.
> Pax1: Hahaha, you're right maybe it's just me...us who think these are creepy.
> Me: I don't think it's just you but I never really thought about them that much, maybe I just over read them without much hesitation.
> 
> He then started to try to guess who these comments could have belong to. His descriptions were just as funny as his already creepy tone of voice when reading them.
> 
> ...lonely,desperate, virgin, bald middle age old men, etc were just some of his descriptions.
> 
> We all started to laugh at these descriptions and he was really surprised when I told him whose those comments must of came from. They were almost opposite of the type of guys he described.
> 
> I never really paid much attention to these comments I've been getting. And this was a first for me that a pax started reading my comments back to me. It was hilarious, uncomfortable, and a little cringe worthy to say the least. Have you guys ever had a pax read your comments back to you? If so how did it made you feel? I know there are threads out there with all kinds of funny and weird comments left by pax's. Below are just some of the (creepy) comments my pax read to me on this trip.
> View attachment 157142
> 
> View attachment 157180
> 
> 
> View attachment 157178
> 
> View attachment 157157


Since you are a Damsel in Distress I'm sure he was just trying to be your Knight in Shining Armour.


----------



## backcountryrez

DamseLinDistresS, where are your NSFW comments from paxs? You only showed us the PG version.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

MattChance said:


> Do you request ratings or reviews from passengers, or have a sign asking for them DamseLinDistresS? Or were are these all spontaneous?


I do neither nor have signs asking them to. Some comments I have an idea of who they were based on conversations others are just so random I have no clue.


----------



## Donshonda

I plead the 5th


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

MadTownUberD said:


> At least you didn't get this line, Lorraine:


Haha, thanks for the laugh and I would have totally fallen for this line


----------



## PTUber

Did this really happen or did you just want to post these comments so we all know how hot you are??


----------



## CryBaby_Mocker

PTUber said:


> Did this really happen or did you just want to post these comments so we all know how hot you are??


Bingo


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

PTUber said:


> Did this really happen or did you just want to post these comments so we all know how hot you are??


Yes, the couple I picked up that started reading these comments happened this weekend. After this conversation happened I wish I would have recorded our interaction...it was rather funny and amusing.

Does anyone know how I can record audio on the background without interrupting the music playing in my car? I play my music playlist on my phone via Bluetooth. Is there any apps for iPhone that would let me record audio on the background?


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

goneubering said:


> Aren't you the lady who said she was a Marine or do I have you mixed up with someone else?


Yes, it is me


----------



## NHDriver

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Yes, the couple I picked up that started reading these comments happened this weekend. After this conversation happened I wish I would have recorded our interaction...it was rather funny and amusing.
> 
> Does anyone know how I can record audio on the background without interrupting the music playing in my car? I play my music playlist on my phone via Bluetooth. Is there any apps for iPhone that would let me record audio on the background?


Dash cam with mic of course,, but you can't play your music too loud.


----------



## mattadams

I didn't think passengers could even read comments left by other passengers... might have to try that next time I take it as a passenger...


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

backcountryrez said:


> DamseLinDistresS, where are your NSFW comments from paxs? You only showed us the PG version.


You're not ready for those my young padawan


----------



## prsvshine

I will make you my wife. In Russia, wife makes you!


----------



## backcountryrez

prsvshine said:


> I will make you my wife. In Russia, wife makes you!


 What a country!


----------



## CanadianUberMan

This has to be my favourite 5-star comment.


----------



## wk1102

mattadams said:


> I didn't think passengers could even read comments left by other passengers... might have to try that next time I take it as a passenger...


Yeah go into you app then profile. It shows which ones are displayed


----------



## unPat

I though Uber reviews the comments.


----------



## Deep Fried Jedi

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I'm just starting my night and I get a ping from a restaurant a few minutes away from where I live. As I'm turning into the parking lot I see a couple standing there looking at their phone.
> 
> ***My name has been changed due to privacy.
> 
> Pax 1 (guy): Lorraine, we need to talk.
> Me: What do you mean?
> Pax1: You have some guys seriously creeping up on you.
> Pax2 (girl): While we were waiting on you, we read some of your comments that people left you.
> Pax1: But first I just have to ask where are you from?
> Me: Is it my accent?
> Pax1: Yeah, it sounds...
> Me: Eastern European?
> Pax1: Yes it does! Well, there you go this is why guys be creeping up on your comments. Do you not read them?
> Me: Oh, haha. Yes, I do read them most of the times. Are they really that bad?
> Pax1: Is it okay if I read them to you?
> Me: Hmm, sure.
> Pax1: (Starts reading some of these comments in a creepy voice tone)
> Pax2: Wow babe that sounds really creepy!
> Me: Omfg Haha, it sure does but when you say them the way you do (with that voice) that's a whole new level of creepiness.
> Pax1: Hahaha, you're right maybe it's just me...us who think these are creepy.
> Me: I don't think it's just you but I never really thought about them that much, maybe I just over read them without much hesitation.
> 
> He then started to try to guess who these comments could have belong to. His descriptions were just as funny as his already creepy tone of voice when reading them.
> 
> ...lonely,desperate, virgin, bald middle age old men, etc were just some of his descriptions.
> 
> We all started to laugh at these descriptions and he was really surprised when I told him whose those comments must of came from. They were almost opposite of the type of guys he described.
> 
> I never really paid much attention to these comments I've been getting. And this was a first for me that a pax started reading my comments back to me. It was hilarious, uncomfortable, and a little cringe worthy to say the least. Have you guys ever had a pax read your comments back to you? If so how did it made you feel? I know there are threads out there with all kinds of funny and weird comments left by pax's. Below are just some of the (creepy) comments my pax read to me on this trip.
> View attachment 157142
> 
> View attachment 157180
> 
> 
> View attachment 157178
> 
> View attachment 157157


I get stuff like this:


----------



## UberLaLa

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Almost sounds like our forum member SadUber was one of your pax recently.
> 
> *I swear I did not read any posts other then OP's original. It's funny how SadUber was the first thought for a couple of us.*


*+ 1*

Strangest I gots out of over 100 comments: 
*
"5 Stars boo"*


----------



## SEAL Team 5

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Yes, it is me


You were a Gyrene? Thank you for your service. Just a side note. A Marine is never in distress. You should think about changing your profile name.


----------



## Chirsg

90 badges? far out I only have like 18


----------



## wk1102

Chirsg said:


> 90 badges? far out I only have like 18


90... 18.... 239,318....or 0

All worth the same.


----------



## Chirsg

wk1102 said:


> 90... 18.... 239,318....or 0
> 
> All worth the same.


I feel badges are a good indicator of how sincere some passengers can be and how well you've done your job. Going the extra mile and being appreciated for it.


----------



## backcountryrez

While I agree that badges are a good indicator, tips are even better one.


----------



## Chirsg

backcountryrez said:


> While I agree that badges are a good indicator, tips are even better one.


Tips aren't in my country's culture. I wouldn't really expect one. However, I had one apologetic one star passenger who paid me $50 cash. The tip in that scenario was not worth the money.

Also, my odd 5 star messages.


----------



## wk1102

Chirsg said:


> I feel badges are a good indicator of how sincere some passengers can be and how well you've done your job. Going the extra mile and being appreciated for it.


I feel like badges are an insult, they are stupid, meaningless and worthless. I know if i treated my riders right, I know if i was an ass. I know my music is good, I know if i had a good conversation, I know if i entertained. I do not and will not ever give things away. My car is very average,

If you want to show me appreciation do it with something I can put a real value on, Cash.

I was pissed off when these badges came out. I dont need atta boys, I need DOLLARS.


----------



## backcountryrez

Chirsg said:


> Tips aren't in my country's culture.


My apologies. I should have seen your demographics before commenting.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

Chirsg said:


> I feel badges are a good indicator of how sincere some passengers can be and how well you've done your job. Going the extra mile and being appreciated for it.


I sometimes wonder why I keep getting all these badges...but really don't care much for them. I stopped going out of my way/going the extra mile for people after my third week when I was a newbie and had just started to drive  <--- newbie me.

I think everyone makes mistakes when we first start because we want to make these people happy(provide good customer service). My mistake was having water bottles in my car, yes I admit I was one of those ants you guys cringe so much about Most people would take the water and did not even thank me for it nor tip me for that matter. Sometimes they would just take a sip and leave the rest of the bottle in the car. Other times I found empty water bottles laying on the floor. After my second week I had no more water bottles. This is when you find out how underserving people really are.

I used to try and make conversations with pax's and sometimes this felt forced. Now I only engage in conversation when someone wants to talk but if not I stay quiet. I actually prefer being quiet since I'm quite the introvert. When I started getting flags for unfriendliness it would hurt my pride just a little. Now whenever I get one of those I just laugh about it and have no care in the world <---present me. I live my life carefree after all.

Sometimes you just can't please these people either way...when you go the extra mile they don't appreciate it and when you don't, they complain? Lol


----------



## ChortlingCrison

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I sometimes wonder why I keep getting all these badges...but really don't care much for them. I stopped going out of my way/going the extra mile for people after my third week when I was a newbie and had just started to drive  <--- newbie me.
> 
> I think everyone makes mistakes when we first start because we want to make these people happy(provide good customer service). My mistake was having water bottles in my car, yes I admit I was one of those ants you guys cringe so much about Most people would take the water and did not even thank me for it or not even tip me for that matter. Sometimes they would just take a sip and leave the rest of the bottle in the car. Other times I found empty water bottles laying on the floor. After my second week I had no more water bottles. This is when you find out how underserving people really are.
> 
> I used to try and make conversations with pax's and sometimes this felt forced. Now I only engage in conversation when someone wants to talk but if not I stay quiet. I actually prefer being quiet since I'm quite the introvert. When I started getting flags for unfriendliness it would hurt my pride just a little. Now whenever I get one of those I just laugh about it and have no care in the world <---present me. I live my life carefree after all.
> 
> Sometimes you just can't please these people either way...whe you go the extra mile they don't appreciate it and when you don't, they complain? Lol


You didn't provide any mints or gum?


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

ChortlingCrison said:


> You didn't provide any mints or gum?


Omg yes I did! I almost forgot about the mints and gum  One person even had the audacity to just grab the gum from my middle compartment. I witnessed in horror as he took several ones (at least 6 or 7) and stuffed them all in their mouth to only spit them out the window a few seconds later, saying they didn't liked that flavor anywayIt almost traumatized me for life, the fact that he had such dirty hands


----------



## backcountryrez

ChortlingCrison said:


> You didn't provide any mints or gum?


Mint and/or gum only for the close-talking paxs.


----------



## UberLaLa

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I sometimes wonder why I keep getting all these badges...but really don't care much for them. I stopped going out of my way/going the extra mile for people after my third week when I was a newbie and had just started to drive  <--- newbie me.
> 
> I think everyone makes mistakes when we first start because we want to make these people happy(provide good customer service). My mistake was having water bottles in my car, yes I admit I was one of those ants you guys cringe so much about Most people would take the water and did not even thank me for it or not even tip me for that matter. Sometimes they would just take a sip and leave the rest of the bottle in the car. Other times I found empty water bottles laying on the floor. After my second week I had no more water bottles. This is when you find out how underserving people really are.
> 
> I used to try and make conversations with pax's and sometimes this felt forced. Now I only engage in conversation when someone wants to talk but if not I stay quiet. I actually prefer being quiet since I'm quite the introvert. When I started getting flags for unfriendliness it would hurt my pride just a little. Now whenever I get one of those I just laugh about it and have no care in the world <---present me. I live my life carefree after all.
> 
> Sometimes you just can't please these people either way...whe you go the extra mile they don't appreciate it and when you don't, they complain? Lol


Gots me like a hundred freakin stinkin' Badges...this one I'm the MOST Proud of!










Yup...that's a BIG FAT ZERO


----------



## Ardery

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I'm just starting my night and I get a ping from a restaurant a few minutes away from where I live. As I'm turning into the parking lot I see a couple standing there looking at their phone.
> 
> ***My name has been changed due to privacy.
> 
> Pax 1 (guy): Lorraine, we need to talk.
> Me: What do you mean?
> Pax1: You have some guys seriously creeping up on you.
> Pax2 (girl): While we were waiting on you, we read some of your comments that people left you.
> Pax1: But first I just have to ask where are you from?
> Me: Is it my accent?
> Pax1: Yeah, it sounds...
> Me: Eastern European?
> Pax1: Yes it does! Well, there you go this is why guys be creeping up on your comments. Do you not read them?
> Me: Oh, haha. Yes, I do read them most of the times. Are they really that bad?
> Pax1: Is it okay if I read them to you?
> Me: Hmm, sure.
> Pax1: (Starts reading some of these comments in a creepy voice tone)
> Pax2: Wow babe that sounds really creepy!
> Me: Omfg Haha, it sure does but when you say them the way you do (with that voice) that's a whole new level of creepiness.
> Pax1: Hahaha, you're right maybe it's just me...us who think these are creepy.
> Me: I don't think it's just you but I never really thought about them that much, maybe I just over read them without much hesitation.
> 
> He then started to try to guess who these comments could have belong to. His descriptions were just as funny as his already creepy tone of voice when reading them.
> 
> ...lonely,desperate, virgin, bald middle age old men, etc were just some of his descriptions.
> 
> We all started to laugh at these descriptions and he was really surprised when I told him whose those comments must of came from. They were almost opposite of the type of guys he described.
> 
> I never really paid much attention to these comments I've been getting. And this was a first for me that a pax started reading my comments back to me. It was hilarious, uncomfortable, and a little cringe worthy to say the least. Have you guys ever had a pax read your comments back to you? If so how did it made you feel? I know there are threads out there with all kinds of funny and weird comments left by pax's. Below are just some of the (creepy) comments my pax read to me on this trip.
> View attachment 157142
> 
> View attachment 157180
> 
> 
> View attachment 157178
> 
> View attachment 157157


"I know I will find you again someday and make you my wife" - that is definitely cringe worthy.


----------



## negeorgia

supra_driven said:


> I didn't realize people could see those comments. It makes me cringe a little.


Only recently, drivers can block certain ones if they choose to.


----------



## tohunt4me

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I'm just starting my night and I get a ping from a restaurant a few minutes away from where I live. As I'm turning into the parking lot I see a couple standing there looking at their phone.
> 
> ***My name has been changed due to privacy.
> 
> Pax 1 (guy): Lorraine, we need to talk.
> Me: What do you mean?
> Pax1: You have some guys seriously creeping up on you.
> Pax2 (girl): While we were waiting on you, we read some of your comments that people left you.
> Pax1: But first I just have to ask where are you from?
> Me: Is it my accent?
> Pax1: Yeah, it sounds...
> Me: Eastern European?
> Pax1: Yes it does! Well, there you go this is why guys be creeping up on your comments. Do you not read them?
> Me: Oh, haha. Yes, I do read them most of the times. Are they really that bad?
> Pax1: Is it okay if I read them to you?
> Me: Hmm, sure.
> Pax1: (Starts reading some of these comments in a creepy voice tone)
> Pax2: Wow babe that sounds really creepy!
> Me: Omfg Haha, it sure does but when you say them the way you do (with that voice) that's a whole new level of creepiness.
> Pax1: Hahaha, you're right maybe it's just me...us who think these are creepy.
> Me: I don't think it's just you but I never really thought about them that much, maybe I just over read them without much hesitation.
> 
> He then started to try to guess who these comments could have belong to. His descriptions were just as funny as his already creepy tone of voice when reading them.
> 
> ...lonely,desperate, virgin, bald middle age old men, etc were just some of his descriptions.
> 
> We all started to laugh at these descriptions and he was really surprised when I told him whose those comments must of came from. They were almost opposite of the type of guys he described.
> 
> I never really paid much attention to these comments I've been getting. And this was a first for me that a pax started reading my comments back to me. It was hilarious, uncomfortable, and a little cringe worthy to say the least. Have you guys ever had a pax read your comments back to you? If so how did it made you feel? I know there are threads out there with all kinds of funny and weird comments left by pax's. Below are just some of the (creepy) comments my pax read to me on this trip.
> View attachment 157142
> 
> View attachment 157180
> 
> 
> View attachment 157178
> 
> View attachment 157157


I didnt know pax could read my comments left for me.

They can do that ?



Jbrow104 said:


> Ive only received 6 comments on over 500 rides. None have addressed my appearance. One guy did say I was a great "intraconversationalist". I don't think your comments are particularly creepy. Especially the last one where it's the guys first uber. He was just pleasantly surprised to find uber driver's were not all psychotic middle aged men.
> 
> Ok the aching heart one is kind of creepy


Whats wrong with Psychotic middle aged men !?!?



wk1102 said:


> Creepy right?


Did you have to put them on ?



JoeD16 said:


> I would hate to be an attractive female and deal with this attention, although some like it


It can be just as bad for a man in a female dominated environment.
Try nursing.
Try being a waiter.
( not just from the customers, from waitress co workers also.)
In Dallas women will look at your crotch first before they look you in the eye.

Being a sex object is rough !


----------



## Uber_Yota_916

My passengers are lazy writers.


----------



## SuzeCB

Chirsg said:


> I feel badges are a good indicator of how sincere some passengers can be and how well you've done your job. Going the extra mile and being appreciated for it.


Nonono, Honey! That would be a _tip_! Very different!


----------



## Lowestformofwit

Ardery said:


> "I know I will find you again someday and make you my wife" - that is definitely cringe worthy.


Very!
Especially coming from some cheapskate rider.
Maybe he thought he'd found his forever meal ticket?
We've all read the Uber spin on how much drivers make, right?
"And, Lorraine, do you take this man to be your UberPimp...for richer, or probably poorer..."


----------



## BornToBeGuilty

Mine are just insulting and totally calling me ugly!

DamseLinDistresS next time I get cancelled on twice immediately by the same pax I know why. They are looking for you! Lol


----------



## Yulli Yung

Suggestion! If you do not want those comments, simply delete them. That will avoid all these creepy comments.


----------



## CryBaby_Mocker

Yulli Yung said:


> Suggestion! If you do not want those comments, simply delete them. That will avoid all these creepy comments.


If those are real, do you really think she'd want to hide them? She loves attention.


----------



## anteetr

More proof that the thirst is real.


----------



## dirtylee

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Oh, stop it


Now do a post on creepy UP.net comment & private messages.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

CryBaby_Mocker said:


> If those are real, do you really think she'd want to hide them? She loves attention.


----------



## KellyC

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I'm just starting my night and I get a ping from a restaurant a few minutes away from where I live. As I'm turning into the parking lot I see a couple standing there looking at their phone.
> 
> ***My name has been changed due to privacy.
> 
> Pax 1 (guy): Lorraine, we need to talk.
> Me: What do you mean?
> Pax1: You have some guys seriously creeping up on you.
> Pax2 (girl): While we were waiting on you, we read some of your comments that people left you.
> Pax1: But first I just have to ask where are you from?
> Me: Is it my accent?
> Pax1: Yeah, it sounds...
> Me: Eastern European?
> Pax1: Yes it does! Well, there you go this is why guys be creeping up on your comments. Do you not read them?
> Me: Oh, haha. Yes, I do read them most of the times. Are they really that bad?
> Pax1: Is it okay if I read them to you?
> Me: Hmm, sure.
> Pax1: (Starts reading some of these comments in a creepy voice tone)
> Pax2: Wow babe that sounds really creepy!
> Me: Omfg Haha, it sure does but when you say them the way you do (with that voice) that's a whole new level of creepiness.
> Pax1: Hahaha, you're right maybe it's just me...us who think these are creepy.
> Me: I don't think it's just you but I never really thought about them that much, maybe I just over read them without much hesitation.
> 
> He then started to try to guess who these comments could have belong to. His descriptions were just as funny as his already creepy tone of voice when reading them.
> 
> ...lonely,desperate, virgin, bald middle age old men, etc were just some of his descriptions.
> 
> We all started to laugh at these descriptions and he was really surprised when I told him whose those comments must of came from. They were almost opposite of the type of guys he described.
> 
> I never really paid much attention to these comments I've been getting. And this was a first for me that a pax started reading my comments back to me. It was hilarious, uncomfortable, and a little cringe worthy to say the least. Have you guys ever had a pax read your comments back to you? If so how did it made you feel? I know there are threads out there with all kinds of funny and weird comments left by pax's. Below are just some of the (creepy) comments my pax read to me on this trip.
> View attachment 157142
> 
> View attachment 157180
> 
> 
> View attachment 157178
> 
> View attachment 157157


Okay, ALL of those comments are creepy. Esp the last one; sounds like Buffalo Bill wrote it.



wk1102 said:


> I feel for you, I get them too...
> View attachment 157167
> View attachment 157168
> View attachment 157169


Makes you wonder if the "thanks for wearing pants" commenter had a prior Uber driver who was pantsless ...


----------



## pomegranite112

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I'm just starting my night and I get a ping from a restaurant a few minutes away from where I live. As I'm turning into the parking lot I see a couple standing there looking at their phone.
> 
> ***My name has been changed due to privacy.
> 
> Pax 1 (guy): Lorraine, we need to talk.
> Me: What do you mean?
> Pax1: You have some guys seriously creeping up on you.
> Pax2 (girl): While we were waiting on you, we read some of your comments that people left you.
> Pax1: But first I just have to ask where are you from?
> Me: Is it my accent?
> Pax1: Yeah, it sounds...
> Me: Eastern European?
> Pax1: Yes it does! Well, there you go this is why guys be creeping up on your comments. Do you not read them?
> Me: Oh, haha. Yes, I do read them most of the times. Are they really that bad?
> Pax1: Is it okay if I read them to you?
> Me: Hmm, sure.
> Pax1: (Starts reading some of these comments in a creepy voice tone)
> Pax2: Wow babe that sounds really creepy!
> Me: Omfg Haha, it sure does but when you say them the way you do (with that voice) that's a whole new level of creepiness.
> Pax1: Hahaha, you're right maybe it's just me...us who think these are creepy.
> Me: I don't think it's just you but I never really thought about them that much, maybe I just over read them without much hesitation.
> 
> He then started to try to guess who these comments could have belong to. His descriptions were just as funny as his already creepy tone of voice when reading them.
> 
> ...lonely,desperate, virgin, bald middle age old men, etc were just some of his descriptions.
> 
> We all started to laugh at these descriptions and he was really surprised when I told him whose those comments must of came from. They were almost opposite of the type of guys he described.
> 
> I never really paid much attention to these comments I've been getting. And this was a first for me that a pax started reading my comments back to me. It was hilarious, uncomfortable, and a little cringe worthy to say the least. Have you guys ever had a pax read your comments back to you? If so how did it made you feel? I know there are threads out there with all kinds of funny and weird comments left by pax's. Below are just some of the (creepy) comments my pax read to me on this trip.
> View attachment 157142
> 
> View attachment 157180
> 
> 
> View attachment 157178
> 
> View attachment 157157


Those are some creepy comments. That couple was not creepy by bringing it up. I could also see them using a creepy voice because it fits well with the comments.

Leave the couple alone and delete those comments.

I also don't particularly find you attractive enough for me to be leaving those comments but that's just me. I don't mean to be rude


----------



## Lowestformofwit

pomegranite112 said:


> I also don't particularly find you attractive enough for me to be leaving those comments but that's just me. I don't mean to be rude


Should've gone to Specsavers.
Just sayin....


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

dirtylee said:


> Now do a post on creepy UP.net comment & private messages.


This won't go so well 



pomegranite112 said:


> I also don't particularly find you attractive enough for me to be leaving those comments but that's just me. I don't mean to be rude


----------



## pomegranite112

Lowestformofwit said:


> Should've gone to Specsavers.
> Just sayin....


I'm guessing your comments one of the 4?



DamseLinDistresS said:


> This won't go so well
> 
> View attachment 158044


I'm not a hater. Hates a strong word. I'm a realist and I say it how I see it. Pale, orange hair and a caked up face isn't my cup of tea but even if it was mine, you'd still not be in the top 10%. Maybe you have desperate/horny riders? My aunt whose slightly chubby and short received comments just like yours when she ran her limo business. Although they were comments to her face and not through an app. Women receive compliments like crazy and it inflates their ego beyond the level it should be at because guys are horny.

You never came on these forums to tell us that a couple found your comments creepy. Instead you came on here to brag about the comments you received and you used the couples comments as an excuse to create this thread.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

pomegranite112 said:


> I'm guessing your comments one of those 4?
> 
> I'm not a hater. Hates a strong word. I'm a realist and I say it how I see it. Pale, orange hair and a caked up face isn't my cup of tea but even if it was mine, you'd still not be in the top 10%. Maybe you have desperate/horny riders? My aunt whose slightly chubby and short received comments just like yours when she ran her limo business. Although they were comments to her face and not through an app. Women receive compliments like crazy and it inflates their ego beyond the level it should be at because guys are horny.
> 
> You never came on these forums to tell us that a couple found your comments creepy. Instead you came on here to brag about the comments you received and you used the couples comments as an excuse to create this thread.


Was this really necessary?
"I also don't particularly find you attractive enough for me to be leaving those comments but that's just me. I don't mean to be rude"

What you initially wrote was fine but then go out of your way to add that at the end? Like really? It really wasn't necessary so no need to be rude about it. I created this thread because I was really surprised I had someone reading me past comments while I was driving. Like I said before it was an amusing ride overall and we had fun laughing at these comments.

No need to be a sour grape. If you don't like what I wrote just move on...that'd be great. Bye!


----------



## backcountryrez

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I also don't particularly find you attractive enough for me to be leaving those comments but that's just me. I don't mean to be rude


Talk about a backhanded comment!



pomegranite112 said:


> Pale, orange hair and a caked up face isn't my cup of tea but even if it was mine, you'd still not be in the top 10%. Maybe you have desperate/horny riders?


Preferences, preferences. No need to be highly critical of her appearance.


----------



## pomegranite112

backcountryrez said:


> Talk about a backhanded comment!
> 
> Preferences, preferences. No need to be highly critical of her appearance.


She's looking for attention so she's gonna get it.

And the guy pointing out the attention seeker is not looking for attention. The same way that a judge sentencing a killer to recieve the death penalty is not a murderer


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

pomegranite112 said:


> She's looking for attention so she's gonna get it.
> 
> And the guy pointing out the attention seeker is not looking for attention. The same way that a judge sentencing a killer to recieve the death penalty is not a murderer


----------



## MadTownUberD

I think she's beautiful. And if she speaks Russian there is a good chance she'd fit into the social circles I tend to hang out in.


----------



## Deep Fried Jedi

MadTownUberD said:


> I think she's beautiful. And if she speaks Russian there is a good chance she'd fit into the social circles I tend to hang out in.


Agreed, I think she's a doll. And she has a legitimate point regarding her comments vs just seeking attention. I'm glad I don't have to be on the receiving end of comments like that...


----------



## Trafficat

pomegranite112 said:


> I also don't particularly find you attractive enough for me to be leaving those comments but that's just me. I don't mean to be rude


If that is actually her in her picture, then I think she looks amazing, and it is no surprise to me at all that she gets such comments.


----------



## FrostyAZ

pomegranite112 said:


> And the guy pointing out the attention seeker is not looking for attention. The same way that a judge sentencing a killer to recieve the death penalty is not a murderer


Terribly dumb analogy. Don't be such an ass...


----------



## goneubering

tohunt4me said:


> I didnt know pax could read my comments left for me.
> 
> They can do that ?
> 
> Whats wrong with Psychotic middle aged men !?!?
> 
> Did you have to put them on ?
> 
> It can be just as bad for a man in a female dominated environment.
> Try nursing.
> Try being a waiter.
> ( not just from the customers, from waitress co workers also.)
> In Dallas women will look at your crotch first before they look you in the eye.
> 
> Being a sex object is rough !


Yes. Got to Account then go to your Driver Profile and scroll down. Comments are below your badges.


----------



## Uberingdude

Damselindistress, to put aside any doubts, could you post a picture of yourself doing a selfie? Maybe even holding a sign that says uberpeople.net


----------



## goneubering

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I'm just starting my night and I get a ping from a restaurant a few minutes away from where I live. As I'm turning into the parking lot I see a couple standing there looking at their phone.
> 
> ***My name has been changed due to privacy.
> 
> Pax 1 (guy): Lorraine, we need to talk.
> Me: What do you mean?
> Pax1: You have some guys seriously creeping up on you.
> Pax2 (girl): While we were waiting on you, we read some of your comments that people left you.
> Pax1: But first I just have to ask where are you from?
> Me: Is it my accent?
> Pax1: Yeah, it sounds...
> Me: Eastern European?
> Pax1: Yes it does! Well, there you go this is why guys be creeping up on your comments. Do you not read them?
> Me: Oh, haha. Yes, I do read them most of the times. Are they really that bad?
> Pax1: Is it okay if I read them to you?
> Me: Hmm, sure.
> Pax1: (Starts reading some of these comments in a creepy voice tone)
> Pax2: Wow babe that sounds really creepy!
> Me: Omfg Haha, it sure does but when you say them the way you do (with that voice) that's a whole new level of creepiness.
> Pax1: Hahaha, you're right maybe it's just me...us who think these are creepy.
> Me: I don't think it's just you but I never really thought about them that much, maybe I just over read them without much hesitation.
> 
> He then started to try to guess who these comments could have belong to. His descriptions were just as funny as his already creepy tone of voice when reading them.
> 
> ...lonely,desperate, virgin, bald middle age old men, etc were just some of his descriptions.
> 
> We all started to laugh at these descriptions and he was really surprised when I told him whose those comments must of came from. They were almost opposite of the type of guys he described.
> 
> I never really paid much attention to these comments I've been getting. And this was a first for me that a pax started reading my comments back to me. It was hilarious, uncomfortable, and a little cringe worthy to say the least. Have you guys ever had a pax read your comments back to you? If so how did it made you feel? I know there are threads out there with all kinds of funny and weird comments left by pax's. Below are just some of the (creepy) comments my pax read to me on this trip.
> View attachment 157142
> 
> View attachment 157180
> 
> 
> View attachment 157178
> 
> View attachment 157157


Did you know you can delete the comments you find cringe worthy? There's an X to the right of each comment. Click there and the comment goes away. You've gotten some very bizarre rider comments. I'm surprised Uber would post them to your account.


----------



## KellyC

pomegranite112 said:


> I also don't particularly find you attractive enough for me to be leaving those comments but that's just me. I don't mean to be rude


You're just saying that because you fear she wouldn't give you the time of day irl. I don't mean to be rude.


----------



## pomegranite112

goneubering said:


> Did you know you can delete the comments you find cringe worthy? There's an X to the right of each comment. Click there and the comment goes away. You've gotten some very bizarre rider comments. I'm surprised Uber would post them to your account.


She's looking for attention. Plastered with makeup and products an ready to receive attention and compliments. All the guys in this thread are white knighting to her like a bunch of betas. It's very clear as to what she's trying to do



KellyC said:


> You're just saying that because you fear she wouldn't give you the time of day irl. I don't mean to be rude.


No I just call people out on their crap


----------



## Trafficat

pomegranite112 said:


> a judge sentencing a killer to recieve the death penalty is not a murderer


A judge is complicit in the death of any person he orders executed. That's why judicial officers under the Nazis were prosecuted for war crimes. Murder however is not the same as killing. Murder is only the subset of killings which are intentional and unjustifiable.


----------



## CryBaby_Mocker

pomegranite112 said:


> She's looking for attention. Plastered with makeup and products an ready to receive attention and compliments. All the guys in this thread are white knighting to her like a bunch of betas. It's very clear as to what she's trying to do


It's Just You and Me Against the World buddy!



Trafficat said:


> A judge is complicit in the death of any person he orders executed. That's why judicial officers under the Nazis were prosecuted for war crimes. Murder however is not the same as killing. Murder is only the subset of killings which are unjustifiable.


I thought it was an excellent analogy. It's a troll versus a troll pointer outer.


----------



## Trafficat

Analogy aside I dislike comments that lump all killers together. The comment excuses a judge who executes a man who is a killer that acted in self-defense while condemning a man for killing in self-defense. Basically a totally leftist outlook on the justice system.


----------



## CryBaby_Mocker

Uberingdude said:


> Damselindistress, to put aside any doubts, could you post a picture of yourself doing a selfie? Maybe even holding a sign that says uberpeople.net


Simple enough! Post that selfie, and you can do what no other human being has been able to do before, prove me wrong.


----------



## pomegranite112

Trafficat said:


> A judge is complicit in the death of any person he orders executed. That's why judicial officers under the Nazis were prosecuted for war crimes. Murder however is not the same as killing. Murder is only the subset of killings which are intentional and unjustifiable.


What's wrong with the analogy? I'm calling her out for seeking attention but I can't do that without attracting attention to myself so it's a dilemna. Why would I want to attract attention to myself for no reason? What would I gain?


----------



## CryBaby_Mocker

pomegranite112 said:


> What's wrong with the analogy? I'm calling her out for seeking attention but I can't do that without attracting attention to myself so it's a dilemna. Why would I want to attract attention to myself for no reason? What would I gain?


All these guys think they have a chance with her as long as they defend her. Little do they know she's really a giggly beautiful girl.


----------



## NHDriver

pomegranite112 said:


> Those are some creepy comments. That couple was not creepy by bringing it up. I could also see them using a creepy voice because it fits well with the comments.
> 
> Leave the couple alone and delete those comments.
> 
> I also don't particularly find you attractive enough for me to be leaving those comments but that's just me. I don't mean to be rude


Well compared to me she is pretty attractive. Just saying,,, and probably compared to many drivers. It's all relative I guess.


----------



## CryBaby_Mocker

NHDriver said:


> Well compared to me she is pretty attractive. Just saying,,, and probably compared to many drivers. It's all relative I guess.


I'm going to come back with a new Avatar and new name. My name is going to be BlondieCakes, and half of you are going to be falling all over yourselves to impress me because BlodieCakes is who I should have been in real life.


----------



## NHDriver

CryBaby_Mocker said:


> I'm going to come back with a new Avatar and new name. My name is going to be BlondieCakes, and half of you are going to be falling all over yourselves to impress me.


Just the desperate ones.


----------



## pomegranite112

NHDriver said:


> Just the desperate ones.


Most guys are desperate esp the ones in this thread. Everyones out to defend the girl in the off chance that she gives out her number.

It's like when a guy gives a waitress a big tip. What do those guys expect? For the girl to run after the guy and go " Wow, you gave me an extra 10 bucks. Do whatever you want with me" And her panties start flying everywhere.


----------



## FrostyAZ

CryBaby_Mocker said:


> I'm going to come back with a new Avatar and new name. My name is going to be BlondieCakes, and half of you are going to be falling all over yourselves to impress me.


Losing your creepy "uncle Fester" avatar and becoming a woman would be a step in the right direction for you!


----------



## negeorgia

goneubering said:


> Yes. Got to Account then go to your Driver Profile and scroll down. Comments are below your badges.


And they have an 'X' by them, if the driver chooses to not show some of them.


----------



## backcountryrez

pomegranite112 said:


> Most guys are desperate esp the ones in this thread. Everyones out to defend the girl in the off chance that she gives out her number.
> 
> It's like when a guy gives a waitress a big tip. What do those guys expect? For the girl to run after the guy and go " Wow, you gave me an extra 10 bucks. Do whatever you want with me" And her panties start flying everywhere.


Isn't that an unfair generalization to make? Then again, you're the realist, not me. I'm just waiting to get the PM with the girl's phone number.


----------



## ChortlingCrison

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Was this really necessary?
> "I also don't particularly find you attractive enough for me to be leaving those comments but that's just me. I don't mean to be rude"
> 
> What you initially wrote was fine but then go out of your way to add that at the end? Like really? It really wasn't necessary so no need to be rude about it. I created this thread because I was really surprised I had someone reading me past comments while I was driving. Like I said before it was an amusing ride overall and we had fun laughing at these comments.
> 
> No need to be a sour grape. If you don't like what I wrote just move on...that'd be great. Bye!


Welcome to the forum! They're are actually quite a few females that post on this site. We even have a duck on here named Tedgey who seems to be MIA alot lately. You'll like it here. Most people are pretty cool.


----------



## pomegranite112

backcountryrez said:


> Isn't that an unfair generalization to make? Then again, you're the realist, not me. I'm just waiting to get the PM with the girl's phone number.


Just give it some time. I'm sure she'll come to her senses and give it out


----------



## Strange Fruit

Chirsg said:


> I feel badges are a good indicator of how sincere some passengers can be and how well you've done your job. Going the extra mile and being appreciated for it.


----------



## MadTownUberD

What's the benefit of trolling? I.e. why would someone do it? Other than some extremely cheap/lame thrills or maybe laughs with buddies.


----------



## Strange Fruit

pomegranite112 said:


> What's wrong with the analogy? I'm calling her out for seeking attention but I can't do that without attracting attention to myself so it's a dilemna. Why would I want to attract attention to myself for no reason? What would I gain?


People will say "wow, he's real perceptive, he really saw thru that person. He's amazing."
Unlike the judge doing his job in society, and so obviously not seekig attention, a person randomly butting in to others' interactions is vwry possibly doing it to say "look at me".


----------



## pomegranite112

MadTownUberD said:


> What's the benefit of trolling? I.e. why would someone do it? Other than some extremely cheap/lame thrills or maybe laughs with buddies.


I'm not trolling. I'm just saying she's looking for attention but I guess you could see as if I'm out to hurt someone with my words.


----------



## MadTownUberD

pomegranite112 said:


> I'm not trolling. I'm just saying she's looking for attention but I guess you could see as if I'm out to hurt someone with my words.


No I mean why would Damsel be someone other than who she says she is? Others have accused her of that, or at least implied it.

Hey I've posted things before that have gotten quite a bit of attention (see "Don't Bombard Uber CS with Requests). I guess...why else would someone OP? If you're on a forum strictly for information you should only read posts, and maybe sometimes ask questions.


----------



## CryBaby_Mocker

MadTownUberD said:


> No I mean why would Damsel be someone other than who she says she is? Others have accused her of that, or at least implied it.
> 
> Hey I've posted things before that have gotten quite a bit of attention (see "Don't Bombard Uber CS with Requests). I guess...why else would someone OP? If you're on a forum strictly for information you should only read posts, and maybe sometimes ask questions.


Why has she ignored UberDudes request to show a simple selfie. She doesn't seem shy, so why not?


----------



## pomegranite112

MadTownUberD said:


> No I mean why would Damsel be someone other than who she says she is? Others have accused her of that, or at least implied it.
> 
> Hey I've posted things before that have gotten quite a bit of attention (see "Don't Bombard Uber CS with Requests). I guess...why else would someone OP? If you're on a forum strictly for information you should only read posts, and maybe sometimes ask questions.


I'm saying that her motive for creating this thread was to fuel her ego.

Like me telling a friend

" The craziest thing just happened, some creepy girl just asked me out. Isn't that weird? What's wrong with her? Yeah so I accepted the date but seriously idk what's going on. These girls need to stop creeping on me. Ughhhh"

" Oh btw no he wasn't old, fat and ugly. He was actually tall, blonde, blue eyed and very muscular. ughh does anyone else get weird creeps? Jeez idk what to do anymore"


----------



## Trafficat

pomegranite112 said:


> What's wrong with the analogy? I'm calling her out for seeking attention but I can't do that without attracting attention to myself so it's a dilemna. *Why would I want to attract attention to myself for no reason?* *What would I gain?*


That's a good question. It seems to me like you just try to lower a person's self-esteem even though you have nothing to gain from it except drawing attention to yourself for "outing attention seekers".



CryBaby_Mocker said:


> All these guys think they have a chance with her as long as they defend her. Little do they know she's really a giggly 300lb middle school boy..


Says a guy who has literally named himself a bully... "crybaby mocker".


----------



## twerkyo.....UBERRRRR

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I'm just starting my night and I get a ping from a restaurant a few minutes away from where I live. As I'm turning into the parking lot I see a couple standing there looking at their phone.
> 
> ***My name has been changed due to privacy.
> 
> Pax 1 (guy): Lorraine, we need to talk.
> Me: What do you mean?
> Pax1: You have some guys seriously creeping up on you.
> Pax2 (girl): While we were waiting on you, we read some of your comments that people left you.
> Pax1: But first I just have to ask where are you from?
> Me: Is it my accent?
> Pax1: Yeah, it sounds...
> Me: Eastern European?
> Pax1: Yes it does! Well, there you go this is why guys be creeping up on your comments. Do you not read them?
> Me: Oh, haha. Yes, I do read them most of the times. Are they really that bad?
> Pax1: Is it okay if I read them to you?
> Me: Hmm, sure.
> Pax1: (Starts reading some of these comments in a creepy voice tone)
> Pax2: Wow babe that sounds really creepy!
> Me: Omfg Haha, it sure does but when you say them the way you do (with that voice) that's a whole new level of creepiness.
> Pax1: Hahaha, you're right maybe it's just me...us who think these are creepy.
> Me: I don't think it's just you but I never really thought about them that much, maybe I just over read them without much hesitation.
> 
> He then started to try to guess who these comments could have belong to. His descriptions were just as funny as his already creepy tone of voice when reading them.
> 
> ...lonely,desperate, virgin, bald middle age old men, etc were just some of his descriptions.
> 
> We all started to laugh at these descriptions and he was really surprised when I told him whose those comments must of came from. They were almost opposite of the type of guys he described.
> 
> I never really paid much attention to these comments I've been getting. And this was a first for me that a pax started reading my comments back to me. It was hilarious, uncomfortable, and a little cringe worthy to say the least. Have you guys ever had a pax read your comments back to you? If so how did it made you feel? I know there are threads out there with all kinds of funny and weird comments left by pax's. Below are just some of the (creepy) comments my pax read to me on this trip.
> View attachment 157142
> 
> View attachment 157180
> 
> 
> View attachment 157178
> 
> View attachment 157157


what the hell.... these fools are creepier than me, and I am joking....

Holy Hell... girlfriend please tell me you have a gun, I guarantee you will end up using it.


----------



## anteetr

They're all coming outta the basement


----------



## twerkyo.....UBERRRRR

supra_driven said:


> I didn't realize people could see those comments. It makes me cringe a little.


this is why when I take an uber I say some really akward stuff in the comment section....


----------



## negeorgia

pomegranite112 said:


> I'm not trolling. I'm just saying she's looking for attention ...


I don't see it that way. This is a teachable moment for drivers to pay attention to their app. What are riders saying as 5 star comments and now with a recent change from Uber, other pax can view some of those comments too. Driver beware.


----------



## MadTownUberD

CryBaby_Mocker said:


> *All* these guys think they have a chance with her as long as they defend her.


That's a pretty strong assertion. I'm married and I have no reason to make friends with young ladies. I'm just tired of all the negativity when someone has the guts to OP, when all of you are clearly benefiting from it in some fashion...entertainment and whatnot...or you wouldn't continue to reply. If no one ever OP'd there would be no forum, but the minute you OP out come the bashers.


----------



## TheSnoozer

There's plenty of other females on this forum. How soon we forget. Like kekelo,prk,fuzzyelvis,txrides etc. So we have a case of some members accusing other members of trying to flirt with the OP.


----------



## MadTownUberD

TheSnoozer said:


> There's plenty of other females on this forum. How soon we forget. Like kekelo,prk,fuzzyelvis,txrides etc. So we have a case of some members accusing other members of trying to flirt with the OP.


Don't forget UberDriverLasVegas, DenverRose, and the very prolific/intriguing KellyC!


----------



## TheSnoozer

MadTownUberD said:


> Don't forget UberDriverLasVegas, DenverRose, and the very prolific/intriguing KellyC!


You're right and also DenverDiane!! and Raquel etc..


----------



## Strange Fruit

I don't undersgand why he riders said "oh ur E european, that's why they creep". And the comments sound like people just being goofy. They could just say "I am a hetero male and I am sexually attracted to u", but they each did their own silly thing to show their sense of humor. And I know being attracted to females is creepy these days unless yr feelings are all very mild and asexual, but I'm against this trend. Maybe we should just castrate middle aged men and make everyone happy. 


MadTownUberD said:


> That's a pretty strong assertion. I'm married and I have no reason to make friends with young ladies.


Isn't that a prime reason to do so?


----------



## twerkyo.....UBERRRRR

MadTownUberD said:


> That's a pretty strong assertion. I'm married and I have no reason to make friends with young ladies. I'm just tired of all the negativity when someone has the guts to OP, when all of you are clearly benefiting from it in some fashion...entertainment and whatnot...or you wouldn't continue to reply. If no one ever OP'd there would be no forum, but the minute you OP out come the bashers.


looking for a boy toy? asking for a ummmm friend...


----------



## ChortlingCrison

Where is the Tedgey the duck when we need him!!!


----------



## goneubering

ChortlingCrison said:


> Where is the Tedgey the duck when we need him!!!


I thought he was you! Am I wrong again?


----------



## ChortlingCrison

goneubering said:


> I thought he was you! Am I wrong again?


I'm afraid so.


----------



## MadTownUberD

Strange Fruit said:


> Isn't that a prime reason to do so?


For some maybe, which is why I said AND instead of SO. Depends on your priorities in life.


----------



## wk1102

Strange Fruit said:


> I don't undersgand why he riders said "oh ur E european, that's why they creep".


A lot of men find an eastern European accent very sexy.


----------



## twerkyo.....UBERRRRR

ChortlingCrison said:


> I'm afraid so.


are you the same as the Bison?


----------



## ChortlingCrison

twerkyo.....UBERRRRR said:


> are you the same as the Bison?


No.


----------



## twerkyo.....UBERRRRR

ChortlingCrison said:


> No.


He disappeared, and its like you came in as his sober self..... he was very hard to understand, but what little I did was GOLD....!!!


----------



## corniilius

anteetr said:


> They're all coming outta the basement
> 
> View attachment 158069


Love that meme. Had to save it for later.



DamseLinDistresS said:


> I'm just starting my night and I get a ping from a restaurant a few minutes away from where I live. As I'm turning into the parking lot I see a couple standing there looking at their phone.
> 
> ***My name has been changed due to privacy.
> 
> Pax 1 (guy): Lorraine, we need to talk.
> Me: What do you mean?
> Pax1: You have some guys seriously creeping up on you.
> Pax2 (girl): While we were waiting on you, we read some of your comments that people left you.
> Pax1: But first I just have to ask where are you from?
> Me: Is it my accent?
> Pax1: Yeah, it sounds...
> Me: Eastern European?
> Pax1: Yes it does! Well, there you go this is why guys be creeping up on your comments. Do you not read them?
> Me: Oh, haha. Yes, I do read them most of the times. Are they really that bad?
> Pax1: Is it okay if I read them to you?
> Me: Hmm, sure.
> Pax1: (Starts reading some of these comments in a creepy voice tone)
> Pax2: Wow babe that sounds really creepy!
> Me: Omfg Haha, it sure does but when you say them the way you do (with that voice) that's a whole new level of creepiness.
> Pax1: Hahaha, you're right maybe it's just me...us who think these are creepy.
> Me: I don't think it's just you but I never really thought about them that much, maybe I just over read them without much hesitation.
> 
> He then started to try to guess who these comments could have belong to. His descriptions were just as funny as his already creepy tone of voice when reading them.
> 
> ...lonely,desperate, virgin, bald middle age old men, etc were just some of his descriptions.
> 
> We all started to laugh at these descriptions and he was really surprised when I told him whose those comments must of came from. They were almost opposite of the type of guys he described.
> 
> I never really paid much attention to these comments I've been getting. And this was a first for me that a pax started reading my comments back to me. It was hilarious, uncomfortable, and a little cringe worthy to say the least. Have you guys ever had a pax read your comments back to you? If so how did it made you feel? I know there are threads out there with all kinds of funny and weird comments left by pax's. Below are just some of the (creepy) comments my pax read to me on this trip.
> View attachment 157142
> 
> View attachment 157180
> 
> 
> View attachment 157178
> 
> View attachment 157157


Selfie or it didn't happen.


----------



## Lowestformofwit

goneubering said:


> I thought he was you! Am I wrong again?


https://uberpeople.net/threads/casualehaberdasher-in-memorium.155607/


----------



## goneubering

Lowestformofwit said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/casualehaberdasher-in-memorium.155607/


I didn't know. Thx.


----------



## The Gift of Fish




----------



## backcountryrez

The Gift of Fish said:


> View attachment 158139


At least it was a _*compliment*_.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

backcountryrez said:


> At least it was a _*compliment*_.


I have a very particular set of skills. I will find her.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick

Wheww, I thought this thread was going to be about creepy comments on this site.

I'm not creepy, am I?


----------



## Brian G.

This was from a ride I gave to 2 girls today in there mid 20's. I've gotten a few of the sorta same comments.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

Chirsg said:


> I feel badges are a good indicator of how sincere some passengers can be and how well you've done your job. Going the extra mile and being appreciated for it.


But badges don't pay for gas.


----------



## twerkyo.....UBERRRRR

Brian G. said:


> This was from a ride I gave to 2 girls today in there mid 20's. I've gotten a few of the sorta same comments.


Yeah right, that was from johnny boy and frank from lunch time.... It doesnt tell you who its from....


----------



## backcountryrez

someone's going to say it doesn't say "uberpeople.net" on the paper. good job on the "meh" expression though (on the paper).


----------



## HAAS

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Omg yes I did! I almost forgot about the mints and gum  One person even had the audacity to just grab the gum from my middle compartment. I witnessed in horror as he took several ones (at least 6 or 7) and stuffed them all in their mouth to only spit them out the window a few seconds later, saying they didn't liked that flavor anywayIt almost traumatized me for life, the fact that he had such dirty hands


Haha...


----------



## MHR

tohunt4me said:


> In Dallas women will look at your crotch first before they look you in the eye.


Actually we look at your teeth first then the crotch then the shoes, as if we were buying a stud horse.

Yay, I just handed out my 1st creepy comment.


----------



## Lowestformofwit

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Is this real enough?


Sad you weren't taken at "face value" originally.
Some apologies to you would seem to be in order.......


----------



## Uberingdude

Dudes and dudettes, she's real!!


Now, where's that smirking Mr. Clean?


----------



## iceman49

Helped a hot drunk girl find her house after she went walking down a dark sidewalk in the wrong direction. Next day I found her cell in my car. Returned it and got a $40 cash tip and received this comment.


----------



## Uberingdude

backcountryrez said:


> someone's going to say it doesn't say "uberpeople.net" on the paper. good job on the "meh" expression though (on the paper).


My heart is so warmed. It has MY name on it.


----------



## luvgurl22

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I'm just starting my night and I get a ping from a restaurant a few minutes away from where I live. As I'm turning into the parking lot I see a couple standing there looking at their phone.
> 
> ***My name has been changed due to privacy.
> 
> Pax 1 (guy): Lorraine, we need to talk.
> Me: What do you mean?
> Pax1: You have some guys seriously creeping up on you.
> Pax2 (girl): While we were waiting on you, we read some of your comments that people left you.
> Pax1: But first I just have to ask where are you from?
> Me: Is it my accent?
> Pax1: Yeah, it sounds...
> Me: Eastern European?
> Pax1: Yes it does! Well, there you go this is why guys be creeping up on your comments. Do you not read them?
> Me: Oh, haha. Yes, I do read them most of the times. Are they really that bad?
> Pax1: Is it okay if I read them to you?
> Me: Hmm, sure.
> Pax1: (Starts reading some of these comments in a creepy voice tone)
> Pax2: Wow babe that sounds really creepy!
> Me: Omfg Haha, it sure does but when you say them the way you do (with that voice) that's a whole new level of creepiness.
> Pax1: Hahaha, you're right maybe it's just me...us who think these are creepy.
> Me: I don't think it's just you but I never really thought about them that much, maybe I just over read them without much hesitation.
> 
> He then started to try to guess who these comments could have belong to. His descriptions were just as funny as his already creepy tone of voice when reading them.
> 
> ...lonely,desperate, virgin, bald middle age old men, etc were just some of his descriptions.
> 
> We all started to laugh at these descriptions and he was really surprised when I told him whose those comments must of came from. They were almost opposite of the type of guys he described.
> 
> I never really paid much attention to these comments I've been getting. And this was a first for me that a pax started reading my comments back to me. It was hilarious, uncomfortable, and a little cringe worthy to say the least. Have you guys ever had a pax read your comments back to you? If so how did it made you feel? I know there are threads out there with all kinds of funny and weird comments left by pax's. Below are just some of the (creepy) comments my pax read to me on this trip.
> View attachment 157142
> 
> View attachment 157180
> 
> 
> View attachment 157178
> 
> View attachment 157157


I've just got three words for you...Pepper spray, taser.I knew there were a lot of creeps out there but this is too much.They sound like stalkers


----------



## KellyC

MadTownUberD said:


> Don't forget UberDriverLasVegas, DenverRose, and the very prolific/intriguing KellyC!


Why, thank you. I think.


----------



## Metraka

Meh..


----------



## KMANDERSON

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I'm just starting my night and I get a ping from a restaurant a few minutes away from where I live. As I'm turning into the parking lot I see a couple standing there looking at their phone.
> 
> ***My name has been changed due to privacy.
> 
> Pax 1 (guy): Lorraine, we need to talk.
> Me: What do you mean?
> Pax1: You have some guys seriously creeping up on you.
> Pax2 (girl): While we were waiting on you, we read some of your comments that people left you.
> Pax1: But first I just have to ask where are you from?
> Me: Is it my accent?
> Pax1: Yeah, it sounds...
> Me: Eastern European?
> Pax1: Yes it does! Well, there you go this is why guys be creeping up on your comments. Do you not read them?
> Me: Oh, haha. Yes, I do read them most of the times. Are they really that bad?
> Pax1: Is it okay if I read them to you?
> Me: Hmm, sure.
> Pax1: (Starts reading some of these comments in a creepy voice tone)
> Pax2: Wow babe that sounds really creepy!
> Me: Omfg Haha, it sure does but when you say them the way you do (with that voice) that's a whole new level of creepiness.
> Pax1: Hahaha, you're right maybe it's just me...us who think these are creepy.
> Me: I don't think it's just you but I never really thought about them that much, maybe I just over read them without much hesitation.
> 
> He then started to try to guess who these comments could have belong to. His descriptions were just as funny as his already creepy tone of voice when reading them.
> 
> ...lonely,desperate, virgin, bald middle age old men, etc were just some of his descriptions.
> 
> We all started to laugh at these descriptions and he was really surprised when I told him whose those comments must of came from. They were almost opposite of the type of guys he described.
> 
> I never really paid much attention to these comments I've been getting. And this was a first for me that a pax started reading my comments back to me. It was hilarious, uncomfortable, and a little cringe worthy to say the least. Have you guys ever had a pax read your comments back to you? If so how did it made you feel? I know there are threads out there with all kinds of funny and weird comments left by pax's. Below are just some of the (creepy) comments my pax read to me on this trip.
> View attachment 157142
> 
> View attachment 157180
> 
> 
> View attachment 157178
> 
> View attachment 157157


Why would uber ever send you that stuff?


----------



## Bpr2

Jbrow104 said:


> Ive only received 6 comments on over 500 rides. None have addressed my appearance. One guy did say I was a great "intraconversationalist". I don't think your comments are particularly creepy. Especially the last one where it's the guys first uber. He was just pleasantly surprised to *find uber driver's were not all psychotic middle aged men.*
> 
> Ok the aching heart one is kind of creepy


*you take that back this instant! *



mattadams said:


> I didn't think passengers could even read comments left by other passengers... might have to try that next time I take it as a passenger...


Settings, driver profile (this is what pax will see)


----------



## ChortlingCrison

KellyC said:


> Why, thank you. I think.


You're very welcome KellyC.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

Uberingdude said:


> Dudes and dudettes, she's real!!


Ive always been real
https://ibb.co/n0bmik


----------



## NHDriver

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Ive always been real


Work it girl, make it make you money.


----------



## WeDreams

Hahahahahahaha wow


----------



## Uberingdude

KellyC said:


> Why, thank you. I think.


 Kelly, is that your real photo?


----------



## Julescase

Lowestformofwit said:


> Very!
> Especially coming from some cheapskate rider.
> Maybe he thought he'd found his forever meal ticket?
> We've all read the Uber spin on how much drivers make, right?
> "And, Lorraine, do you take this man to be your UberPimp...for richer, or probably poorer..."


Yeah I sure hope every single one of those dudes tipped really well - with MONEY, not comments! I've been given a few business cards with "We should go out for drinks some time, you seem great!" or some bullshit; none have tipped me snd I'm thinking, "do you idiots really think I'll call you if you don't give me a massive tip?" **** YOUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## ChortlingCrison

Julescase said:


> Yeah I sure hope every single one of those dudes tipped really well - with MONEY, not comments! I've been given a few business cards with "We should go out for drinks some time, you seem great!" or some bullshit; none have tipped me snd I'm thinking, "do you idiots really think I'll call you if you don't give me a massive tip?" &%[email protected]!* YOUUUUUUUUUUUUU


What kind of drinks? Pepsi? Mountain Dew? Lemonade? Applecider?


----------



## Julescase

The Gift of Fish said:


> View attachment 158139


Omg Amazing! Is this real? Is there a story to it?


----------



## Lowestformofwit

Uberingdude said:


> Kelly, is that your real photo?


Here we go - again! LOL


----------



## Julescase

backcountryrez said:


> I'm sorry, I hope you don't get the pax again who seems to not know how to use "would have" as opposed to "would of".


?? Sorry to be the grammar Psycho, but "Would have" is proper, correct English: "would've" comes from "would have" and "would of" isn't a thing - it comes from incorrectly writing or saying "would've" 
Same goes for "could've"

"Would of" isn't a thing: "would have" = "would've " There is no WOULD OF

"Could of" means nothing- "could have" = "could've". There is no COULD OF

Trust.


----------



## ChortlingCrison

Lowestformofwit said:


> Here we go - again! LOL


She's got bette Davis' eyes.


----------



## Lowestformofwit

Julescase said:


> ?? Sorry to be the grammar Psycho, but "Would have" is proper, correct English: "would've" comes from "would have" and "would of" isn't a thing - it comes from incorrectly writing or saying "would've"
> Same goes for "could've"
> 
> "Would of" isn't a thing: "would have" = "would've " There is no WOULD OF.


Think I've just 'got would', after reading that.
Well, it is a creepy comments thread.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

Julescase said:


> Omg Amazing! Is this real? Is there a story to it?


My lawyer said not to discuss the case publicly; at least not until after the trial.

I've said too much already.


----------



## CryBaby_Mocker

Uberingdude said:


> Dudes and dudettes, she's real!!
> 
> Now, where's that smirking Mr. Clean?


She is real? Based off what? She has not shown anything yet!


----------



## Brian G.

twerkyo.....UBERRRRR said:


> Yeah right, that was from johnny boy and frank from lunch time.... It doesnt tell you who its from....


Ok bud. This comment came in a min after dropping them off.


----------



## UberC00L

CryBaby_Mocker said:


> She is real? Based off what? She has not shown anything yet!


Scroll back to this, 


DamseLinDistresS said:


> Ive always been real


There's a link at the bottom. You are welcome!


----------



## phillipzx3

Shaunizzle42 said:


> A lot of desperate Uber riders out there!


And a lot of desperate drivers as well. Not sure why the need to write a story of how this driver was hit on. Try talking to a stripper sometime. They make the stories of this girl sound like a night time short story.

Hint to the female drivers. If you don't want to be hit on, stop dressing (or acting) like you want the attention.

Ya...we know. It's for a better tip. ;-)


----------



## Cableguynoe

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Ive always been real
> https://ibb.co/n0bmik


Am I the only one that has a new phone wallpaper?
(I replaced Uberingdude with cableguynoe)


----------



## Fubernuber

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I'm just starting my night and I get a ping from a restaurant a few minutes away from where I live. As I'm turning into the parking lot I see a couple standing there looking at their phone.
> 
> ***My name has been changed due to privacy.
> 
> Pax 1 (guy): Lorraine, we need to talk.
> Me: What do you mean?
> Pax1: You have some guys seriously creeping up on you.
> Pax2 (girl): While we were waiting on you, we read some of your comments that people left you.
> Pax1: But first I just have to ask where are you from?
> Me: Is it my accent?
> Pax1: Yeah, it sounds...
> Me: Eastern European?
> Pax1: Yes it does! Well, there you go this is why guys be creeping up on your comments. Do you not read them?
> Me: Oh, haha. Yes, I do read them most of the times. Are they really that bad?
> Pax1: Is it okay if I read them to you?
> Me: Hmm, sure.
> Pax1: (Starts reading some of these comments in a creepy voice tone)
> Pax2: Wow babe that sounds really creepy!
> Me: Omfg Haha, it sure does but when you say them the way you do (with that voice) that's a whole new level of creepiness.
> Pax1: Hahaha, you're right maybe it's just me...us who think these are creepy.
> Me: I don't think it's just you but I never really thought about them that much, maybe I just over read them without much hesitation.
> 
> He then started to try to guess who these comments could have belong to. His descriptions were just as funny as his already creepy tone of voice when reading them.
> 
> ...lonely,desperate, virgin, bald middle age old men, etc were just some of his descriptions.
> 
> We all started to laugh at these descriptions and he was really surprised when I told him whose those comments must of came from. They were almost opposite of the type of guys he described.
> 
> I never really paid much attention to these comments I've been getting. And this was a first for me that a pax started reading my comments back to me. It was hilarious, uncomfortable, and a little cringe worthy to say the least. Have you guys ever had a pax read your comments back to you? If so how did it made you feel? I know there are threads out there with all kinds of funny and weird comments left by pax's. Below are just some of the (creepy) comments my pax read to me on this trip.
> View attachment 157142
> 
> View attachment 157180
> 
> 
> View attachment 157178
> 
> View attachment 157157


krasavitsa


----------



## KK2929

Don't know why you crossed out Lorraine at the top when one paxs called you by name.
Let's see -- you go from being paid $200 to play with a pax, no - I meant play games with a paxs --- to these kind of comments. ???
I think you should either stop driving at night or dress down to hide your 34 D's and other assets before you get into serious trouble. 
Ohhh, also, if you think that being an X-Marine will save you from being raped or murdered, you are mistaken.

Do you know SadUber by any chance ??


----------



## twerkyo.....UBERRRRR

Brian G. said:


> Ok bud. This comment came in a min after dropping them off.


sure big daddy bear Bry guy!!!!.... I took you for a ride once.... smooooochies


----------



## MadTownUberD

KK2929 said:


> Don't know why you crossed out Lorraine at the top when one paxs called you by name.
> Let's see -- you go from being paid $200 to play with a pax, no - I meant play games with a paxs --- to these kind of comments. ???
> I think you should either stop driving at night or dress down to hide your beauty before you get into serious trouble.
> 
> Do you know SadUber by any chance ??


Don't forget the time when the Mexican drug dealers asked her to party with them all night.


----------



## KK2929

tohunt4me said:


> In Dallas women will look at your crotch first before they look you in the eye.
> 
> LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG !!!
> Welcome to the female world - except it is the breasts.


----------



## nowherefast

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Ive always been real
> https://ibb.co/n0bmik


Wait....you're UberingDude too....Mind Blow...what a plot twist....


----------



## Cableguynoe

nowherefast said:


> Wait....you're UberingDude too....Mind Blow...what a plot twist....


I didn't even notice she was holding a piece of paper with his name until like my 12th time looking at that picture.


----------



## rideshareMN

what piece of paper?


----------



## Robert finnly

wk1102 said:


> I feel for you, I get them too...
> View attachment 157167
> View attachment 157168
> View attachment 157169


Lol

Im sure any attractive female ubering gets this attention daily. Must = to alot of tips too


----------



## corniilius

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Ive always been real
> https://ibb.co/n0bmik


Well now you got me wanting to see more. Grrr....


----------



## KellyC

Uberingdude said:


> Kelly, is that your real photo?


Lol, no, that's a young Bette Davis. 



phillipzx3 said:


> And a lot of desperate drivers as well. Not sure why the need to write a story of how this driver was hit on. Try talking to a stripper sometime. They make the stories of this girl sound like a night time short story.
> 
> Hint to the female drivers. If you don't want to be hit on, stop dressing (or acting) like you want the attention.
> 
> Ya...we know. It's for a better tip. ;-)


Please. Guys will hit on you no matter what you're wearin. Jeans & t-shirt ... it doesn't matter.


----------



## Woohaa

Sad.


----------



## goneubering

nowherefast said:


> Wait....you're UberingDude too....Mind Blow...what a plot twist....


What?!?!?! Probably a Russian spy too.


----------



## Uberingdude

KellyC said:


> Lol, no, that's a young Bette Davis.
> 
> Please. Guys will hit on you no matter what you're wearin. Jeans & t-shirt ... it doesn't matter.


Lol, sorry, I'm ignorant.


----------



## darkshy77

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I'm just starting my night and I get a ping from a restaurant a few minutes away from where I live. As I'm turning into the parking lot I see a couple standing there looking at their phone.
> 
> ***My name has been changed due to privacy.
> 
> Pax 1 (guy): Lorraine, we need to talk.
> Me: What do you mean?
> Pax1: You have some guys seriously creeping up on you.
> Pax2 (girl): While we were waiting on you, we read some of your comments that people left you.
> Pax1: But first I just have to ask where are you from?
> Me: Is it my accent?
> Pax1: Yeah, it sounds...
> Me: Eastern European?
> Pax1: Yes it does! Well, there you go this is why guys be creeping up on your comments. Do you not read them?
> Me: Oh, haha. Yes, I do read them most of the times. Are they really that bad?
> Pax1: Is it okay if I read them to you?
> Me: Hmm, sure.
> Pax1: (Starts reading some of these comments in a creepy voice tone)
> Pax2: Wow babe that sounds really creepy!
> Me: Omfg Haha, it sure does but when you say them the way you do (with that voice) that's a whole new level of creepiness.
> Pax1: Hahaha, you're right maybe it's just me...us who think these are creepy.
> Me: I don't think it's just you but I never really thought about them that much, maybe I just over read them without much hesitation.
> 
> He then started to try to guess who these comments could have belong to. His descriptions were just as funny as his already creepy tone of voice when reading them.
> 
> ...lonely,desperate, virgin, bald middle age old men, etc were just some of his descriptions.
> 
> We all started to laugh at these descriptions and he was really surprised when I told him whose those comments must of came from. They were almost opposite of the type of guys he described.
> 
> I never really paid much attention to these comments I've been getting. And this was a first for me that a pax started reading my comments back to me. It was hilarious, uncomfortable, and a little cringe worthy to say the least. Have you guys ever had a pax read your comments back to you? If so how did it made you feel? I know there are threads out there with all kinds of funny and weird comments left by pax's. Below are just some of the (creepy) comments my pax read to me on this trip.
> View attachment 157142
> 
> View attachment 157180
> 
> 
> View attachment 157178
> 
> View attachment 157157


O my I have a new fun game to play after a Uber ride.


----------



## Cableguynoe

KellyC said:


> Please. Guys will hit on you no matter what you're wearin. Jeans & t-shirt ... it doesn't matter.


----------



## Tihstae

KellyC said:


> Please. Guys will hit on you no matter what you're wearin. Jeans & t-shirt ... it doesn't matter.


As long as a woman is breathing and within earshot of a man, they will be hit on. As I have told my daughter since she was about 9. "All men are dogs and they only want one thing. There are no exception to this."

Edit:
Wait, I just found an exception. Crotch Rot Karen will never be hit on. Damn, I hate when I prove myself wrong.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

goneubering said:


> What?!?!?! Probably a Russian spy too.


No. I'm the "Russian" spy, remember? Why else would have I been in the military


----------



## Tihstae

DamseLinDistresS said:


> No. I'm the "Russian" spy, remember? Why else would have I been in the military


For the free sex change operation while in military prison waiting for your pardon? When do you get appointed as a fellow at Harvard?


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

Tihstae said:


> For the free sex change operation while in military prison waiting for your pardon? When do you get appointed as a fellow at Harvard?


Hmm, yeah this stuff doesn't happen in Russia


----------



## Snowblind

Hm. Who am I to judge this one?
I only have a couple of hundred Rides below my Belt, but this is how I would have handled it:

Pax 1 (guy): Lorraine, we need to talk.

Me: Cancel Ride.
Done.
Drive off into the Sunset.


----------



## Cynergie

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I'm just starting my night and I get a ping from a restaurant a few minutes away from where I live. As I'm turning into the parking lot I see a couple standing there looking at their phone.
> 
> ***My name has been changed due to privacy.
> 
> Pax 1 (guy): Lorraine, we need to talk.
> Me: What do you mean?
> Pax1: You have some guys seriously creeping up on you.
> Pax2 (girl): While we were waiting on you, we read some of your comments that people left you.
> Pax1: But first I just have to ask where are you from?
> Me: Is it my accent?
> Pax1: Yeah, it sounds...
> Me: Eastern European?
> Pax1: Yes it does! Well, there you go this is why guys be creeping up on your comments. Do you not read them?
> Me: Oh, haha. Yes, I do read them most of the times. Are they really that bad?
> Pax1: Is it okay if I read them to you?
> Me: Hmm, sure.
> Pax1: (Starts reading some of these comments in a creepy voice tone)
> Pax2: Wow babe that sounds really creepy!
> Me: Omfg Haha, it sure does but when you say them the way you do (with that voice) that's a whole new level of creepiness.
> Pax1: Hahaha, you're right maybe it's just me...us who think these are creepy.
> Me: I don't think it's just you but I never really thought about them that much, maybe I just over read them without much hesitation.
> 
> He then started to try to guess who these comments could have belong to. His descriptions were just as funny as his already creepy tone of voice when reading them.
> 
> ...lonely,desperate, virgin, bald middle age old men, etc were just some of his descriptions.
> 
> We all started to laugh at these descriptions and he was really surprised when I told him whose those comments must of came from. They were almost opposite of the type of guys he described.
> 
> I never really paid much attention to these comments I've been getting. And this was a first for me that a pax started reading my comments back to me. It was hilarious, uncomfortable, and a little cringe worthy to say the least. Have you guys ever had a pax read your comments back to you? If so how did it made you feel? I know there are threads out there with all kinds of funny and weird comments left by pax's. Below are just some of the (creepy) comments my pax read to me on this trip.
> View attachment 157142
> 
> View attachment 157180
> 
> 
> View attachment 157178
> 
> View attachment 157157


I'm sorry but I just had to ask: AREN'T ALL OF THESE THE DEFINITION OF UNSOLICITED SEXUAL HARASSMENT? Why aren't these pax being deactivated from the platform?? Because had you been a male driver passing those comments to female pax, your @$$ would've been deactivated on the spot ages ago.....


----------



## canyon

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I'm just starting my night and I get a ping from a restaurant a few minutes away from where I live. As I'm turning into the parking lot I see a couple standing there looking at their phone.
> 
> ***My name has been changed due to privacy.
> 
> Pax 1 (guy): Lorraine, we need to talk.
> Me: What do you mean?
> Pax1: You have some guys seriously creeping up on you.
> Pax2 (girl): While we were waiting on you, we read some of your comments that people left you.
> Pax1: But first I just have to ask where are you from?
> Me: Is it my accent?
> Pax1: Yeah, it sounds...
> Me: Eastern European?
> Pax1: Yes it does! Well, there you go this is why guys be creeping up on your comments. Do you not read them?
> Me: Oh, haha. Yes, I do read them most of the times. Are they really that bad?
> Pax1: Is it okay if I read them to you?
> Me: Hmm, sure.
> Pax1: (Starts reading some of these comments in a creepy voice tone)
> Pax2: Wow babe that sounds really creepy!
> Me: Omfg Haha, it sure does but when you say them the way you do (with that voice) that's a whole new level of creepiness.
> Pax1: Hahaha, you're right maybe it's just me...us who think these are creepy.
> Me: I don't think it's just you but I never really thought about them that much, maybe I just over read them without much hesitation.
> 
> He then started to try to guess who these comments could have belong to. His descriptions were just as funny as his already creepy tone of voice when reading them.
> 
> ...lonely,desperate, virgin, bald middle age old men, etc were just some of his descriptions.
> 
> We all started to laugh at these descriptions and he was really surprised when I told him whose those comments must of came from. They were almost opposite of the type of guys he described.
> 
> I never really paid much attention to these comments I've been getting. And this was a first for me that a pax started reading my comments back to me. It was hilarious, uncomfortable, and a little cringe worthy to say the least. Have you guys ever had a pax read your comments back to you? If so how did it made you feel? I know there are threads out there with all kinds of funny and weird comments left by pax's. Below are just some of the (creepy) comments my pax read to me on this trip.
> View attachment 157142
> 
> View attachment 157180
> 
> 
> View attachment 157178
> 
> View attachment 157157
> [/Q This s the bottom of the barrel, please be careful these guys aren't right.


----------



## Michael1230nj

Maybe they were related to the guy who paid you Two Hundred Dollats to play Video Games with him.


----------



## dirtylee

DamseLinDistresS said:


> No. I'm the "Russian" spy, remember? Why else would have I been in the military


Russian born, raised in Isreal, live in America.... best guess


----------



## melissa parrot

KellyC said:


> You're just saying that because you fear she wouldn't give you the time of day irl. I don't mean to be rude.


YUP!!


----------



## Who is John Galt?

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I'm just starting my night and I get a ping from a restaurant a few minutes away from where I live. As I'm turning into the parking lot I see a couple standing there looking at their phone.
> 
> ***My name has been changed due to privacy.
> 
> Pax 1 (guy): Lorraine, we need to talk.
> Me: What do you mean?
> yadda, yadda, yada


Hi Babe,
I apologise. I'm a little late to the party. 
I have just read your OP and I'm confused. 

"***My name has been changed due to privacy"..........
You refer to yourself as 'Me'. What was it changed from? Меня?

Love ya work 

edit reason: spelling
.


----------



## Grand Master B

backcountryrez said:


> I'm sorry, I hope you don't get the pax again who seems to not know how to use "would have" as opposed to "would of".


now that would be creepy.


----------



## noob2ub_er

Tihstae said:


> As long as a woman is breathing and within earshot of a man, they will be hit on. As I have told my daughter since she was about 9. "All men are dogs and they only want one thing. There are no exception to this."
> 
> Edit:
> Wait, I just found an exception. Crotch Rot Karen will never be hit on. Damn, I hate when I prove myself wrong.


Men hammer this into their daughter's heads and then when women are like "all men are dogs" men are all "NOT ALL MEN R LIKE THAT THO UR GENERALIZATIONS R DANGEROUS"

Men are stupid.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

Julescase said:


> Yeah I sure hope every single one of those dudes tipped really well - with MONEY, not comments! I've been given a few business cards with "We should go out for drinks some time, you seem great!" or some bullshit; none have tipped me snd I'm thinking, "do you idiots really think I'll call you if you don't give me a massive tip?" &%[email protected]!* YOUUUUUUUUUUUUU


Often times I feel like guys tip me because they feel sorry for me.Everyone knows the worse ones are the ones that say "I'll tip you on the app." You and I from personal experiences we get the same type of guys that would ask me out and not a single tip is given at the end



dirtylee said:


> Russian born, raised in Isreal, live in America.... best guess


Couldn't be further from the truth


----------



## Uber Crack

Don't mind me, I'm just over here up blessing myself


----------



## KK2929

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Ive always been real
> https://ibb.co/n0bmik


You have always been what ???? SHY ?????


----------



## MadePenniesToday

KellyC said:


> Okay, ALL of those comments are creepy. Esp the last one; sounds like Buffalo Bill wrote it.
> 
> Makes you wonder if the "thanks for wearing pants" commenter had a prior Uber driver who was pantsless ...


Oops! Hey at least my riders are warned if they look at the sticker on my bumper.


----------



## sellkatsell44

It really depends on where you are.

I wouldn't say OP is ugly, but she's cute. There's a lot of cute girls. Not a lot of them (if any) drive for Uber in that area I bet. I tend to get 1 female for every 10 rides I take.

As for anyone body shaming her just because there's a bit of clevage. You wouldn't say that if she was a flat A.

And yeah, if she's got it why not flaunt it, same goes for the comments.

She's giving Sad Uber a run for his money on featured stories. Does anyone remember that tinker bell girl? Where'd she go.

ETA- when it comes to beauty I think of naked face and most of us naked is awkward but it's what makes us unique. I love her face


----------



## Spotscat

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I think everyone makes mistakes when we first start because we want to make these people happy(provide good customer service). My mistake was having water bottles in my car, yes I admit I was one of those ants you guys cringe so much about Most people would take the water and did not even thank me for it nor tip me for that matter. Sometimes they would just take a sip and leave the rest of the bottle in the car. Other times I found empty water bottles laying on the floor. After my second week I had no more water bottles. This is when you find out how underserving people really are.


I used to have a little ice bucket that I had Reese's Peanut Butter Cup Mini's in - regular, dark chocolate, and white chocolate.

All the passengers appreciated it, and didn't gorge themselves, until one night when a group of sorority girls feasted on my PB cups the same way a pride of lions feasts on a helpless water buffalo.

Needless to say, that was the end of that.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

sellkatsell44 said:


> ETA- when it comes to beauty I think of naked face and most of us naked is awkward but it's what makes us unique. I love her face
> 
> View attachment 159017


So do I! What a Babe!
Who is she?
.


----------



## sellkatsell44

Who is John Galt? said:


> So do I! What a Babe!
> Who is she?
> .


Léa Seydoux

Even as a kid, she's got amazing facial structure


----------



## Who is John Galt?

sellkatsell44 said:


> Léa Seydoux
> 
> Even as a kid, she's got amazing facial structure


Of course! I knew I knew that face.
Gorgeous!


----------



## corniilius

noob2ub_er said:


> Men hammer this into their daughter's heads and then when women are like "all men are dogs" men are all "NOT ALL MEN R LIKE THAT THO UR GENERALIZATIONS R DANGEROUS"
> 
> Men are stupid.


I tell my daughter to choose who she associates with wisely, because most people are only interested in what you can do for them.


----------



## wunluv71

The app to record telephone convos is "call recorder".


----------



## KK2929

sellkatsell44 said:


> It really depends on where you are.
> 
> I wouldn't say OP is ugly, but she's cute. There's a lot of cute girls. Not a lot of them (if any) drive for Uber in that area I bet. I tend to get 1 female for every 10 rides I take.
> 
> As for anyone body shaming her just because there's a bit of clevage. You wouldn't say that if she was a flat A.
> 
> And yeah, if she's got it why not flaunt it, same goes for the comments.
> 
> She's giving Sad Uber a run for his money on featured stories. Does anyone remember that tinker bell girl? Where'd she go.
> 
> ETA- when it comes to beauty I think of naked face and most of us naked is awkward but it's what makes us unique. I love her face
> 
> View attachment 159017


I will clarify the point that I was making on the cleavage issue and dress issue, which has obviously gone over some heads.

When you dress inappropriately for a job, when you flaunt what assets you have been given for every horny eye to see, when your behavior and body language advertises " Hey, Babe, I like to party !!!!! " then don't whine and act concerned when you start getting VERY FRIENDLY AND FORWARD notes and advances from men and women. Especially, when you work late nights, when alcohol and drugs have lowered the normal restraints that people have. This is an attack waiting to happen, in my opinion.

And BTW, you talk about "cute". At 2 am and after a night of heavy drinking, every woman is "cute" to certain types of men.


----------



## Rakos

JoeD16 said:


> I would hate to be an attractive female and deal with this attention, although some like it


Coming from someone...

That looks like he got hit...

In the face with an ugly stick...

Or is that just your mentor...?

Rakos


----------



## corniilius

Rakos said:


> Coming from someone...
> 
> That looks like he got hit...
> 
> In the face with an ugly stick...
> 
> Or is that just your mentor...?
> 
> Rakos


Yeah, that dude in his profile pic looks like he fell off the ugly tree and hit each branch on the way down.


----------



## FrostyAZ

Rakos said:


> Coming from someone...
> 
> That looks like he got hit...
> 
> In the face with an ugly stick...
> 
> Or is that just your mentor...?
> 
> Rakos


I could be mistaken, Monkey, but I think that pic is of the "Deliverance" hillbilly who was just about to make love to Ned Beatty when Burt Reynolds shot an arrow thru his heart...but I might be wrong.


----------



## CryBaby_Mocker

sellkatsell44 said:


> She's giving Sad Uber a run for his money on featured stories.
> 
> View attachment 159017


I really hope "she" does not consider that an accomplishment. It's about as big of a deal as getting a clean plate reward from mom.


----------



## corniilius

FrostyAZ said:


> I could be mistaken, Monkey, but I think that pic is of the "Deliverance" hillbilly who was just about to make love to Ned Beatty when Burt Reynolds shot an arrow thru his heart...but I might be wrong.


You got a purdy mouth.


----------



## Spotscat

FrostyAZ said:


> I could be mistaken, Monkey, but I think that pic is of the "Deliverance" hillbilly who was just about to make love to Ned Beatty when Burt Reynolds shot an arrow thru his heart...but I might be wrong.


You're correct!

The actor is Bill McKinney, whose last most notable role was prison guard Jack Van Hay in _"The Green Mile"_.










He passed away in December of 2011 from esophageal cancer.


----------



## sellkatsell44

KK2929 said:


> I will clarify the point that I was making on the cleavage issue and dress issue, which has obviously gone over some heads.
> 
> When you dress inappropriately for a job, when you flaunt what assets you have been given for every horny eye to see, when your behavior and body language advertises " Hey, Babe, I like to party !!!!! " then don't whine and act concerned when you start getting VERY FRIENDLY AND FORWARD notes and advances from men and women. Especially, when you work late nights, when alcohol and drugs have lowered the normal restraints that people have. This is an attack waiting to happen, in my opinion.
> 
> And BTW, you talk about "cute". At 2 am and after a night of heavy drinking, every woman is "cute" to certain types of men.


It hasn't gone over my head. I said little, because they shirt was just scoop neck.. black tee? Someone wearing that same tee but has a flat chest wouldn't show much cleavage since there is none..do they get subjected to the same treatment?

I know where you're coming from though, so I'll acknowledge that. Because to me, it's no nbd. I don't look at someone's appearance and presume things. But that's how humans work, I know that, and it's a fruitless argument because someone whose wearing baggy jeans with dreads and some gold chain is just asking to be stopped and frisked just like someone who wears a tee shirt showing cleavage is asking for it (I've seen much worse and some of them are taking pictures with their parents at a casual restaurant)..

And what's wrong with wanting to feel a bit sexy? Despite what my boyfriend thinks, I dress for myself and not him, except when I buy lingerie specifically for him.


----------



## KK2929

sellkatsell44 said:


> It hasn't gone over my head. I said little, because they shirt was just scoop neck.. black tee? Someone wearing that same tee but has a flat chest wouldn't show much cleavage since there is none..do they get subjected to the same treatment?
> 
> I know where you're coming from though, so I'll acknowledge that. Because to me, it's no nbd. I don't look at someone's appearance and presume things. But that's how humans work, I know that, and it's a fruitless argument because someone whose wearing baggy jeans with dreads and some gold chain is just asking to be stopped and frisked just like someone who wears a tee shirt showing cleavage is asking for it (I've seen much worse and some of them are taking pictures with their parents at a casual restaurant)..
> 
> And what's wrong with wanting to feel a bit sexy? Despite what my boyfriend thinks, I dress for myself and not him, except when I buy lingerie specifically for him.


The point went over your head again !!! The fact that the woman is getting creepy messages from passengers blows your position out of the water.
Forget the damn V - neck top showing cleavage. You are talking Oranges and the issue is Apples.
You are actually a moderator !! What does that position entail ??


----------



## ChortlingCrison

KellyC said:


> Lol, no, that's a young Bette Davis.
> 
> Please. Guys will hit on you no matter what you're wearin. Jeans & t-shirt ... it doesn't matter.


You should use a Mae West avator. The comments would be at least 20 pages long.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

sellkatsell44 said:


> It hasn't gone over my head. I said little, because they shirt was just scoop neck.. black tee? Someone wearing that same tee but has a flat chest wouldn't show much cleavage since there is none..do they get subjected to the same treatment?
> 
> I know where you're coming from though, so I'll acknowledge that. Because to me, it's no nbd. I don't look at someone's appearance and presume things. But that's how humans work, I know that, and it's a fruitless argument because someone whose wearing baggy jeans with dreads and some gold chain is just asking to be stopped and frisked just like someone who wears a tee shirt showing cleavage is asking for it (I've seen much worse and some of them are taking pictures with their parents at a casual restaurant)..
> 
> And what's wrong with wanting to feel a bit sexy? Despite what my boyfriend thinks, I dress for myself and not him, except when I buy lingerie specifically for him.


I completely agree with you and know where you are coming from. Most of the times my riders don't even see what I'm wearing especially the ones sitting in the back...all they see is my arms and the back of my head.

A lot of the men that ride in my car the first thing they notice and ask about is my accent. They all believe I'm Eastern European because of the way I sound.

Men and women judge other women based on their appearances. For someone to dress and "feel a bit sexy", people will always judge you for it. To a lot of people a woman who is self confident and shows just a little bit of cleavage will be seen as promiscuous, having less self respect, attention seeking, seen as an object rather than a person, etc...

KK2929 So I don't think these comments are completely related to the way I dress rather than the way I sound. So no matter what I wear it won't stop such comments. Also I can mostly only drive weekends and late night shifts, so there's no way around this for me.

Also here's an interesting study...
https://www.google.com/amp/www.dail...86/amp/Women-cleavage-seen-better-bosses.html


----------



## ChortlingCrison

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I completely agree with you and know where you are coming from. Most of the times my riders don't even see what I'm wearing especially the ones sitting in the back...all they see is my arms and the back of my head.
> 
> A lot of the men that ride in my car the first thing they notice and ask about is my accent. They all believe I'm Eastern European because of the way I sound.
> 
> Men and women judge other women based on their appearances. For someone to dress and "feel a bit sexy", people will always judge you for it. To a lot of people a woman who is self confident and shows just a little bit of cleavage will be seen as promiscuous, having less self respect, attention seeking, seen as an object rather than a person, etc...
> 
> So I don't think these comments are completely related to the way I dress rather than the way I sound.
> 
> Also here's an interesting study...
> https://www.google.com/amp/www.dail...86/amp/Women-cleavage-seen-better-bosses.html


Tedgey the duck would agree. It's too bad he can't weigh in on this thread.


----------



## corniilius

Spotscat said:


> You're correct!
> 
> The actor is Bill McKinney, whose last most notable role was prison guard Jack Van Hay in _"The Green Mile"_.
> 
> View attachment 159443
> 
> 
> He passed away in December of 2011 from esophageal cancer.


Great actor


----------



## htboston

You know you like the attention or else you wouldn't be posting these


----------



## corniilius

More selfies please.


----------



## goneubering

ChortlingCrison said:


> Tedgey the duck would agree. It's too bad he can't weigh in on this thread.


You talk more about ducks than anyone I've ever known!


----------



## CryBaby_Mocker

corniilius said:


> More selfies please.


Just stop it already.


----------



## KK2929

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I completely agree with you and know where you are coming from. Most of the times my riders don't even see what I'm wearing especially the ones sitting in the back...all they see is my arms and the back of my head.
> 
> A lot of the men that ride in my car the first thing they notice and ask about is my accent. They all believe I'm Eastern European because of the way I sound.
> 
> Men and women judge other women based on their appearances. For someone to dress and "feel a bit sexy", people will always judge you for it. To a lot of people a woman who is self confident and shows just a little bit of cleavage will be seen as promiscuous, having less self respect, attention seeking, seen as an object rather than a person, etc...
> 
> KK2929 So I don't think these comments are completely related to the way I dress rather than the way I sound. So no matter what I wear it won't stop such comments. Also I can mostly only drive weekends and late night shifts, so there's no way around this for me.
> 
> Also here's an interesting study...
> https://www.google.com/amp/www.dail...86/amp/Women-cleavage-seen-better-bosses.html


Guess what, Ladies ??? I am not going to get into any type of discussion on whether showing your boobs makes you powerful or a good boss. 
A study at U. of Wisconsin hardly proves anything and a sampling of 199 people means zip !!! I, also, know that studies can be rigged to prove whatever the founder wants them to prove.

Lorraine, Your comment to me that my remarks are not about the way you dress but the way you sound. ???? That statement makes no sense. I don't know how you sound.

YOU are the one that presented, to this forum, the creepy comments from your passengers. YOU are the one alone in a car in the dead of night with these men that have "special" feelings for you. YOU are the one being propositioned. YOU are the one living in a danger zone.

Be careful and be wise. Personally, I think you are asking for trouble. It only takes one mistake to cause you a life time of heartache, if you survive. When you are dealing with people under the influence, there are a completely different set of rules.

For your sake, I hope you do not find out what I am talking about the hard way.

This is the end of my comments on this subject.


----------



## JoeD16

Rakos said:


> Coming from someone...
> 
> That looks like he got hit...
> 
> In the face with an ugly stick...
> 
> Or is that just your mentor...?
> 
> Rakos


Not only did I get beat with that stick but the tree it came from fell on me too


----------



## Retired Senior

I still say politically incorrect things to women.... just this afternoon I was trying to get to the far end of an aisle at Shop Rite when a woman who may have been in her early 50s stepped forward, seemingly mesmerized by some item that she took off the shelf. She was about 5'10" with a dancer's body and a pretty face (pretty is not really the right word.) Her brownish, greying hair seemed to be naturally curly, shoulder length. She radiated health... and as I gazed at her I marveled that so few women (or men) that I encounter in my daily life seem to do that.

She finally noticed me and my shopping cart, turned a bit pink and apologized. As I passed her I glanced at her and made eye contact. "Don't apologize, it was my pleasure. You're quite attractive!"
As I scurried away she said: "That's the nicest thing I've heard all day. Thank you!

I can accept the fact that at age 64 I am no longer the stuff that women's dreams are made of.... but I will never believe that a person who has obviously spent time and effort into aging well and looking good will automatically despise a compliment. Admittedly, time and place can alter the equation as can - apparently - saying something sounding like Colonel Sanders as opposed to saying the same thing sounding like Christopher Lee in Dracula.


----------



## corniilius

CryBaby_Mocker said:


> Just stop it already.


What? She's hot. Then she's a Devil Dog and I'm a Devil Dog. Maybe one day we can have some Devil Pups


----------



## Rakos

corniilius said:


> Ooh look, I get to use the ignore button again.


It gives you this peaceful feeling...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Brobaly

That last guy wants to wear your skin.


----------



## Certain Judgment

I had a Lyft passenger once text me right after I accepted the ride, "You single?", solely based on my profile pic. I responded, "Today is actually my 9th year wedding anniversary."

When I pulled up and she and her friend got in I said, "I didn't realize that Lyft had turned into Tinder."


----------



## Graham_DC

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I'm just starting my night and I get a ping from a restaurant a few minutes away from where I live. As I'm turning into the parking lot I see a couple standing there looking at their phone.
> 
> ***My name has been changed due to privacy.
> 
> Pax 1 (guy): Lorraine, we need to talk.
> Me: What do you mean?
> Pax1: You have some guys seriously creeping up on you.
> Pax2 (girl): While we were waiting on you, we read some of your comments that people left you.
> Pax1: But first I just have to ask where are you from?
> Me: Is it my accent?
> Pax1: Yeah, it sounds...
> Me: Eastern European?
> Pax1: Yes it does! Well, there you go this is why guys be creeping up on your comments. Do you not read them?
> Me: Oh, haha. Yes, I do read them most of the times. Are they really that bad?
> Pax1: Is it okay if I read them to you?
> Me: Hmm, sure.
> Pax1: (Starts reading some of these comments in a creepy voice tone)
> Pax2: Wow babe that sounds really creepy!
> Me: Omfg Haha, it sure does but when you say them the way you do (with that voice) that's a whole new level of creepiness.
> Pax1: Hahaha, you're right maybe it's just me...us who think these are creepy.
> Me: I don't think it's just you but I never really thought about them that much, maybe I just over read them without much hesitation.
> 
> He then started to try to guess who these comments could have belong to. His descriptions were just as funny as his already creepy tone of voice when reading them.
> 
> ...lonely,desperate, virgin, bald middle age old men, etc were just some of his descriptions.
> 
> We all started to laugh at these descriptions and he was really surprised when I told him whose those comments must of came from. They were almost opposite of the type of guys he described.
> 
> I never really paid much attention to these comments I've been getting. And this was a first for me that a pax started reading my comments back to me. It was hilarious, uncomfortable, and a little cringe worthy to say the least. Have you guys ever had a pax read your comments back to you? If so how did it made you feel? I know there are threads out there with all kinds of funny and weird comments left by pax's. Below are just some of the (creepy) comments my pax read to me on this trip.
> View attachment 157142
> 
> View attachment 157180
> 
> 
> View attachment 157178
> 
> View attachment 157157


Aren't you that chick that took that guy's $200 to go to his house and play videogames with him? You're probably hitting on pax looking for tips


----------



## Grahamcracker

DamseLinDistresS said:


> View attachment 158039


I have HATED hash browns for over 20 years and I still don't look anything like them.


----------



## Rakos

Grahamcracker said:


> I have HATED hash browns for over 20 years and I still don't look anything like them.


Prolly matched only...

By my severe dislike for grits...

Rakos


----------



## Grahamcracker

Rakos said:


> Prolly matched only...
> 
> By my severe dislike for grits...
> 
> Rakos


Lol, that's funny you mentioned grits. I also have hated grits for a long long long time. But then something weird happen today. I tried grits accidentally (I thought it was cream of wheat) and it turns out butter, salt and pepper makes grits actually taste good. I thought it was cooked with bacon grease or something but nope, just butter.


----------



## Johnny Driver

Cableguynoe said:


> creepy couple


and Dexter would know!


----------



## Cableguynoe

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Ive always been real
> https://ibb.co/n0bmik


You are not real until my name is on that piece of paper


----------



## sellkatsell44

Certain Judgment said:


> I had a Lyft passenger once text me right after I accepted the ride, "You single?", solely based on my profile pic. I responded, "Today is actually my 9th year wedding anniversary."
> 
> When I pulled up and she and her friend got in I said, "I didn't realize that Lyft had turned into Tinder."


I get that but, the one that creeped me out was "You 18?"


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick

What about creepy songs?


----------



## 404NofFound

wk1102 said:


> I feel for you, I get them too...
> View attachment 157167
> View attachment 157168
> View attachment 157169


I'm going to start wearing pants!


----------



## Liteorfree

goneubering said:


> Did you know you can delete the comments you find cringe worthy? There's an X to the right of each comment. Click there and the comment goes away. You've gotten some very bizarre rider comments. I'm surprised Uber would post them to your account.


Uber doesn't understand them.


----------



## Cableguynoe

What is this? One year anniversary of this thread?


----------



## MadTownUberD




----------



## steveK2016

Cableguynoe said:


> What is this? One year anniversary of this thread?


Twice in one day I'm teased at the return of the two greats SadUber and DamseLinDistresS just to be disappointed.


----------



## Cableguynoe

steveK2016 said:


> Twice in one day I'm teased at the return of the two greats SadUber and DamseLinDistresS just to be disappointed.


You still got your boy Cornilius for stories


----------



## Gtown Driver

It seems the OP looks so good her looks can heal mens' ailments (and likely womens' as well). 

Forget those hospital bills, just get the Uber. You must be doing the right thing.


----------



## steveK2016

Cableguynoe said:


> You still got your boy Cornilius for stories


Uber related stories


----------



## tohunt4me

LOBSTER !


----------



## Cableguynoe

tohunt4me said:


> LOBSTER !


INSTIGATOR!


----------



## HotUberMess

Jesus Damsel those comments really are creepy.

I get asked out but not in my comments, and not by creeps



DamseLinDistresS said:


> (Re: was a marine) Yes, it is me


Well thank god for small favors.. I feel a little bit better about the creep attention knowing you can defend yourself LOL



Cableguynoe said:


> What is this? One year anniversary of this thread?


----------



## Rakos




----------



## corniilius




----------



## Christinebitg

Good grief! This message thread sure went south fast! Jeez!

C


----------



## corniilius

At least there's some nice tasty food pron.


----------

